# Margate v Dulwich Hamlet,  play off semi final



## darryl (Apr 25, 2015)

Details and coach already announced:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...argate-play-off-game--all-ticket-1419638.html


----------



## darryl (Apr 25, 2015)

And now, we shall return to having a drink in the George & Dragon in Tonbridge.


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 25, 2015)

darryl said:


> Details and coach already announced:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...argate-play-off-game--all-ticket-1419638.html


 I am gutted I cant make the match !


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 25, 2015)

When will they be on sale except tomorrow?  Probably not going to be back in town on time, unless someone wants to get me one/coach ticket.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 25, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> When will they be on sale except tomorrow?  Probably not going to be back in town on time, unless someone wants to get me one/coach ticket.



Email liamdhfc and ask maybe, would be shocked if we sold 600 in one day. But anything can happen!


----------



## liamdhfc (Apr 25, 2015)

We shall announce further details regarding sales tomorrow. Monday they will be available before and during the Reserve Team game. Full details tomorrow.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 25, 2015)

Sweet, thanks!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 25, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Sweet, thanks!



Liam = legend.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm so there


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not there (again) but can make the final so fingers crossed! Although I hear rumours of postponements due to the Enfield situation, presumably our semi final remains unaffected and can go ahead regardless.

We've no reason to fear Margate as we've beaten them home and away and they're the ones under pressure from spending mega bucks on the squad. I think we've got some momentum going into the play offs and certainly a lot more resolve than we've generally had in recent months so I'm reasonably confident.


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 26, 2015)

Should have checked the latest news before I wrote the above. The Isthmian league have issued a statement to say that a hearing will take place on Thursday so until that's sorted out the play off semi finals are not confirmed. 

This is possibly good news if you couldn't make the semi finals but a fine example of the bumbling, disorganised idiots who run the FA/Isthmian league. How can Margate sell tickets without knowing when the game is? How can we organise coaches? What a mess!


----------



## EDC (Apr 26, 2015)

What a shambles, I can't see why the Margate game can't go ahead as planned.  Also why do they have to wait until Thursday for a hearing. 

I'll buy a ticket regardless.

http://www.isthmian.co.uk/enfield-town-league-statement-250415-24182/


----------



## Scutta (Apr 26, 2015)

COME ON DULWICH!!!!!! WOOOO 




shouldnt effect us, surely...


it's on


----------



## SDE (Apr 26, 2015)

Can't see why they can't confirm our game either way as well. From the wording it's hard to know whether to book a Margate hotel or not for Thursday night.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 26, 2015)

SDE said:


> Can't see why they can't confirm our game either way as well. From the wording it's hard to know whether to book a Margate hotel or not for Thursday night.



Book one that allows cancellation, but I reckon game 90% likely to go ahead, as Enfield will surely agree to an earlier hearing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2015)

I've already booked a hotel, and taken time off work, so I'd be very annoyed if they changed our game. Surely they won't, as there's no chance it could be affected by the Enfield situation. Although the FA aren't famous for basic competence...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 26, 2015)

Going to grab a ticket today. Really looking forward to making it an even better time than the january game


----------



## Scutta (Apr 26, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've already booked a hotel, and taken time off work, so I'd be very annoyed if they changed our game. Surely they won't, as there's no chance it could be affected by the Enfield situation. Although the FA aren't famous for basic competence...


can i sleep on your floor


----------



## RichardMoon (Apr 26, 2015)

How do playoffs work in this league (have looked but can't find a clear answer)? Is it over two legs or just one?

And when / where is the final?

I've got no chance of getting to Margate on a Tuesday evening, but hope a good crowd can get there to cheer the boys on!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 26, 2015)

RichardMoon said:


> How do playoffs work in this league (have looked but can't find a clear answer)? Is it over two legs or just one?
> 
> And when / where is the final?
> 
> I've got no chance of getting to Margate on a Tuesday evening, but hope a good crowd can get there to cheer the boys on!



One leg. In the final the team who finished higher in the league would be at home. So if we got through we could be at home if Enfield/Met Police (depending on the points deduction) also got through.


----------



## RichardMoon (Apr 26, 2015)

Cheers for that. 

Just realised it's Thursday not Tuesday, but still no chance of going that far on a school night. 

I'll be keeping an eye on twitter though and fingers crossed I'll have the chance to go to a final at Champion Hill....


----------



## LocalMadMan (Apr 26, 2015)

As it stands I'll be in the air en route to Barcelona while the Margit match is played. Needless to say I won't be too disappointed if the match gets moved.


----------



## darryl (Apr 26, 2015)

Tickets and coach places back on sale from 5.30pm on Monday: 

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ets--arrangements-for-27th-april-1420164.html


----------



## Scolly (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll be down tonight for 4 tickets. 

2 x being collected by me and 2 x being collected by Frank


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Do the tickets have to be collected? And if so, is anyone from the Brixton area going down that can grab one for me, please?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes editor I am going later so will pick one up for you


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 27, 2015)

Compulsory to stay for the reserve game while you are there....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

Yep I shall do that. JBs birthday as well


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yes editor I am going later so will pick one up for you


That's ace. Much appreciated.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 27, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> One leg. In the final the team who finished higher in the league would be at home. So if we got through we could be at home if Enfield/Met Police (depending on the points deduction) also got through.



And the final is meant to be on BH Monday at 3pm: http://www.isthmian.co.uk/fixtures....]=1413&cups[]=1119&cups[]=1120&teams=&month=5


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2015)

darryl said:


> Tickets and coach places back on sale from 5.30pm on Monday:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...ets--arrangements-for-27th-april-1420164.html


It's NOT coach places back...we do NOT plan to travel with empty seats. PRIORITY will be given to fans who are on the coach both ways!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> It's NOT coach places back...we do NOT plan to travel with empty seats. PRIORITY will be given to fans who are on the coach both ways!



Is this a wink Mishi  he means back on sale 

On a separate note, will you run a raffle on board, if so I will bring a prize?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

Yes I took it as back on sale, as opposed to one way tickets back.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yes I took it was back on sale, as opposed to one way tickets back.



All the train people are going to end up in one hotel room. Hope no one makes a Flickr album of that!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 27, 2015)

Apologies, read it as 'coach tickets back'...on sale.


----------



## darryl (Apr 27, 2015)

Phew.

How are sales going? Can't pick mine (and clog 's) up tonight, but hoping they're on sale tomorrow...


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 27, 2015)

darryl said:


> Phew.
> 
> How are sales going? Can't pick mine (and clog 's) up tonight, but hoping they're on sale tomorrow...




Think they're on sale every evening and up to Thursday 3pm so should be ample opportunity to collect.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's the last trains back to London:


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 27, 2015)

Game on. Whoop!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2015)

editor said:


> Here's the last trains back to London:
> 
> View attachment 70808



Only editor would include a 04:43 train as a LAST train to London


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

editor I have you a ticket


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 27, 2015)

Coach is full, waiting on hearing if there's a second tomorrow/wed. If not I'm willing to drive, maybe get a zipcar or loaner from the in laws.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 27, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Coach is full, waiting on hearing if there's a second tomorrow/wed. If not I'm willing to drive, maybe get a zipcar or loaner from the in laws.



Good man.

If anyone on here wants to take the second coach, please email to register their interest.

Email on the website link http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/coach-to-margate-full-1420902.html


----------



## Fingers (Apr 27, 2015)

iamwithnail said:


> Coach is full, waiting on hearing if there's a second tomorrow/wed. If not I'm willing to drive, maybe get a zipcar or loaner from the in laws.



Think my mate maybe willing to share with you costs and stuff. He is a teacher so maybe not able to get away until 4.30pm from streatham? Let me know and I will put you in touch


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

Scrub that he cannot do it


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 28, 2015)

No worries, I guess there'll be a few folk in that boat anyway.


----------



## the 12th man (Apr 28, 2015)

Anyone in two minds about Margate on Thursday? We can confirm a 2nd supporters coach so get booking!


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

Anybody else staying put in Margate overnight on Thursday?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Anybody else staying put in Margate overnight on Thursday?



Yes a few of us are holed up in the premier inn near the station


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2015)

Thank you for booking the second coach...details on it here:

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/second-supporters-coach-confirmed-1421248.html


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yes a few of us are holed up in the premier inn near the station


Ooh, I'm almost tempted. What's the sting?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, I'm almost tempted. What's the sting?



We paid £64 for a twin room.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

editor said:


> Ooh, I'm almost tempted. What's the sting?




It is £67 for a twin at the moment


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> It is £67 for a twin at the moment


That's probably a bit rich for my diminutive budget.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

editor said:


> That's probably a bit rich for my diminutive budget.


Cheapest room on booking.com is 40 

Malvern guesthouse. Single room


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Thank you for booking the second coach...details on it here:
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/second-supporters-coach-confirmed-1421248.html



Gots a spot on coach 2!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

Heavy rain showers forecast: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2643044


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Anybody else staying put in Margate overnight on Thursday?


Yeah.


----------



## Scolly (Apr 28, 2015)

.............. 40 pink streamers now acquired


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yes a few of us are holed up in the premier inn near the station


Ah, me too.


----------



## Scolly (Apr 28, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Ah, me too.



It was tempting... but finally the landlord got back to the agent and agreed to me moving into my new place, which is from Friday


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

Scolly said:


> It was tempting... but finally the landlord got back to the agent and agreed to me moving into my new place, which is from Friday


Wise. Having somewhere to live is probably even more important than spending a night in a hotel next to a train station.


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

Let's hope for those going back on the train there's no extra time then.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Wise. Having somewhere to live is probably even more important than spending a night in a hotel next to a train station.



What happened to you in the "missing 48 hours". You've changed man!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> Let's hope for those going back on the train there's no extra time then.



Cost of a room goes down when you have 5 train people sharing!


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

We're in the Prem Inn too. We had to pay a bit more. 75 I think. Probably just fleeced on the repeat visit / same IP thing.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> What happened to you in the "missing 48 hours". You've changed man!


Took a long, hard look in the mirror, man...a long, hard look.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

Scolly said:


> .............. 40 pink streamers now acquired



I'll chip in for a couple...


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> Let's hope for those going back on the train there's no extra time then.


Not sure i'd fancy making it back to the station after injury time, let alone extra time.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

SDE said:


> We're in the Prem Inn too. We had to pay a bit more. 75 I think. Probably just fleeced on the repeat visit / same IP thing.


Think that's what i'm paying too so feel less bad about being fleeced now.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

You meant bog roll right Scolly ?


----------



## Scolly (Apr 28, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I'll chip in for a couple...



Anyone else before i finalise my order?  (ordered 20 blue as well now)


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

The Margate owner better have a word about the lack of late trains given his ambitions to get them into the Football League...


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 28, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> The Margate owner better have a word about the lack of late trains given his ambitions to get them into the Football League...


I've a spare seat in my hirehelicopter.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 28, 2015)

Woo second coach!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> I've a spare seat in my hirehelicopter.


Shall I cancel seat on the coach? Sorry...no refunds!


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

Apologies if it's already been posted here - haven't seen it - but the Enfield game has now officially been postponed. http://www.fansfocus.com/topic/186304-ryman-league-play-off-postponed/


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

SDE said:


> Apologies if it's already been posted here - haven't seen it - but the Enfield game has now officially been postponed. http://www.fansfocus.com/topic/186304-ryman-league-play-off-postponed/


what does this mean for the final though... ?

ETA: not to tempt fate but i have a day booked off on tuesday!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> what does this mean for the final though... ?
> 
> ETA: not to tempt fate but i have a day booked off on tuesday!



Well it's not going to happen on Monday, I think it's safe to say. You'll have to find another excuse to get pissed in order to justify the day off.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

Booo


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well it's not going to happen on Monday, I think it's safe to say. You'll have to find another excuse to get pissed in order to justify the day off.



It will be a disaster if playoff is not Monday but not for the fans as much as the players. Will players be around from any team that makes it?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Well it's not going to happen on Monday, I think it's safe to say. You'll have to find another excuse to get pissed in order to justify the day off.


more worried about having to book another day off at short notice!!!

unless they move it to a Saturday.... that would be good.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> It will be a disaster if playoff is not Monday but not for the fans as much as the players. Will players be around from any team that makes it?


complete shambles.


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> It will be a disaster if playoff is not Monday but not for the fans as much as the players. Will players be around from any team that makes it?



Even if only one player can't make that new date, it would be pretty inexcusable from the FA.  It looks to me a clear case of them postponing a difficult decision, hoping that the issue would sort itself out without the need for them to make the call (ie. either Enfield didn't make the playoffs anyway, or were 3 points clear).  But as always when you put off difficult decisions, it has just made it worse.

The whole situation is just ridiculous.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

Problem is players are encouraged to take their hols as soon as the season ends. Postponing the final until late July or august may be the only option and a bonkers option at that. Heads should roll at the FA.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2015)

Never mind	holidays...at our level the contracted players are on fixed contracts (not specifically,I don't know our details, I am speaking generally) and those contracts are usually only to pay players  over the course of the scheduled season. So who would pay the players extra week of wages?

Not that any of this discussion matters, until after our Margate result. I have no interest in what is going on elsewhere, until we, hopefully, get a positive result against Margate.


----------



## clog (Apr 28, 2015)

But now our game against Margate is postponed too?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

Bloody hell. What a mess.


----------



## darryl (Apr 28, 2015)

Match postponed http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/margate-game-postponed-1421462.html


----------



## darryl (Apr 28, 2015)

What a f***ing shambles.


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 28, 2015)

darryl said:


> Match postponed http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwichhamlet/news/margate-game-postponed-1421462.html



This is just a saga now.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh for fucks sake


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

What? Fucksake how stupid is that. 

Hotel cash down the drain then.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> This is just a saga now.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 28, 2015)

For once...I really am speechless!


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

Booked the hotel a few hours ago and now come home to this FFS.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

Messing fans about. Honestly... such a shambles.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 28, 2015)

Fucking shambles to be honest, feel awful for those who have spent loads on the day. What a joke.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 28, 2015)

Hard to believe that an organisation as universally loved and respected as the FA could handle things so badly...


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 28, 2015)

So will the semis likely be played on Monday instead?!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2015)

W**k. When I was booking the hotel I could have got a cancellable ticket for another tenner, but I didn't. 

Why would the appeal make any difference to us vs Margate?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



hope the semis are on Monday now ...

what the hell is wrong with these people....


----------



## jamcrash (Apr 28, 2015)

What a fucking carry on. Blow only softened cos I hadn't shelled out on travel yet


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.  This.  This.  A thousand times this.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 28, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> So will the semis likely be played on Monday instead?!



Such little information is what makes it more infuriating. Obviously some information is better than none, but the FA is the FA!


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 28, 2015)

This is madness. No matter what happens with the Enfield situation we still need to play against Margate, so why not at least let that game go ahead, given that arrangements have already been made and tickets have been sold?

The FA's handling of this has lead to far more problems and disruption than the original offence.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

What a bunch of cocks.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

What's especially shit about this is that according to the link posted earlier Enfield were charged on the 25th March. So although they're flapping around like they've only just heard of this they' ve had over a month to fail to sort it out.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2015)

For fuck's sake. What a cock up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2015)

Some old c**t in a blazer is enjoying the power he has.


----------



## darryl (Apr 28, 2015)

"The Ryman League will make a statement in due course", blah blah: http://nonleague.pitchero.com/news/both-play-off-semi-finals-postponed-38927/


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

They could have announced this a few days ago and it'd just have been another case of whimsical non-league tinpottery, but by delaying they've wasted 100s of fans' time, effort and money.

I guess at least some of you (not sure if the coach will be moveable/refundable) will be duty bound to endure a slightly cold, marginally unseasonable trip to the seaside/farageland.


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh well. It wasn't like I was that excited about it or anything. Or booked time off work. Or a hotel. Oh hold on. I fucking did. Bastards! Guess I'll get a haircut instead. Treat myself.


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

I wonder... We could play it anyway, call it a post-season friendly and both clubs agree the loser will forfeit the play-off game. Hmmmmm...


----------



## Noss (Apr 28, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> W**k. When I was booking the hotel I could have got a cancellable ticket for another tenner, but I didn't.
> 
> Why would the appeal make any difference to us vs Margate?



One option for the FA is they make the Enfield v Hendon game be replayed - that's the one where the ineligible player appeared. If Enfield win 3-0 (I think) then the play-off order is changed and it'll be Hendon v Dulwich instead.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 28, 2015)

Noss said:


> One option for the FA is they make the Enfield v Hendon game be replayed - that's the one where the ineligible player appeared. If Enfield win 3-0 (I think) then the play-off order is changed and it'll be Hendon v Dulwich instead.



That's an 'option' in that Enfield have proposed it, not a serious option really.


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

True. And with nothing to gain Hendon would field a much weakened team if they had to play it so it's a very conceivable outcome - if they're made to replay it.


----------



## Noss (Apr 28, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> That's an 'option' in that Enfield have proposed it, not a serious option really.


Maybe, but it's the only reason I can see why Thursday's game would be postponed.


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

They have to be seen to be going through the motions. Not rule out any option at this stage. But they will dock Enfield the 3 points. They have to.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

I *think* - judging only by a few moaning Hendonian tweets yesterday - the thinking is that the winners of a delayed kafkaesque semi would be at a disadvantage to the better rested winners of a Thursday Margate/Dulwich match.


----------



## Scolly (Apr 28, 2015)

thats why I was surprised our game was agreed to orginally


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm sure the Met Police are making the most noise.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Hendon no doubt ignoring that they have injured players that will perhaps have recovered by then. I hope Hendon have suspended players relating to what happened in their bar after game against W&F for a delayed final.


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Apr 28, 2015)

Still on the plus side I may be able to make the new date as Thursday was a non starter due to work & hospital visit.... every cloud.












I'll get me coat


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

And.... while I am really angry... Hendon would have been tired after their epic run-in but now they have more time for them to recover, which is nice!


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Hendon no doubt ignoring that they have injured players that will perhaps have recovered by then. I hope Hendon have suspended players relating to what happened in their bar after game against W&F for a delayed final.


Pray tell?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> Pray tell?



For all I know the hearing could have already taken place and been dealt with...

http://www.thefa.com/news/governance/2015/mar/fa-charges-suspensions-fines-march-2015

Charge admitted and non-personal hearing requested

Hendon FC
Hendon FC v Wingate & Finchley FC
Isthmian Premier League, 27 December 2014
Breach of FA Rule E20 – It is alleged that in or around the bar area after the fixture, Hendon FC failed to ensure that its players and/or supporters/followers conducted themselves in an orderly fashion and/or refrained from threatening and violent behaviour

Charge denied and personal hearing requested

Kevin Maclaren, Hendon FC
Hendon FC v Wingate & Finchley FC
Isthmian Premier League, 27 December 2014
Breach of FA Rule E3 – It is alleged that Mr Maclaren's behaviour in or around the bar area after the fixture constitutes violent conduct

Charge denied and personal hearing requested

Casey Maclaren, Hendon FC
Hendon FC v Wingate & Finchley FC
Isthmian Premier League, 27 December 2014
Breach of FA Rule E3 – It is alleged that Mr Maclaren's behaviour in or around the bar area after the fixture constitutes violent conduct

Charge denied and personal hearing requested


Read more at http://www.thefa.com/news/governanc...pensions-fines-march-2015#g1FfTGeZxWEwLYmC.99


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 28, 2015)

Yep, it'll be the Hendon complaints that have done for our game, as Robert says. I've gone off Hendon.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh and the FA Cup Semi Finals and Championship Playoff Semi Finals, they are always held on the same day and the same time!


----------



## Project torf (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a fucking conspiracy!


----------



## Project torf (Apr 28, 2015)

We must revolt!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

Project torf said:


> We must revolt!


May day on friday.... we all have the day off!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> May day on friday.... we all have the day off!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 28, 2015)

http://www.thanetgazette.co.uk/Marg...ent-shambles/story-26403204-detail/story.html


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 28, 2015)

Matboy_Slim said:


> Still on the plus side I may be able to make the new date as Thursday was a non starter due to work & hospital visit.... every cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat but feel for those who've organised time off and spent £££s for Thursday. The bottom line in this for me is that it should have been sorted months ago so as not to result in exactly the situation we have now.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

Enfields meeting with the FA

reasons for charge.... interesting reading


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2015)

what a fucking joke the FA are - everyone's wasted time, effort and money   - and even after the game had been confirmed to go ahead on Monday.

Should have let our game go ahead and sorted out our opponents asap. Can't believe they waited until barely 48 hours before kick off.

Complaints and requests for compensation all round I reckon:

info@thefa.com

Customer Relations Team
The FA Group
Wembley Stadium, Wembley, London, HA9 0WS
Postal address: Wembley Stadium, PO Box 1966, London, SW1P 9EQ
T +44 (0) 844 980 8200 | F+44 (0) 844 980 8201
www.thefa.com, www.wembleystadium.com


I've asked them to send us 5 grand in compensation - that should cover it.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Enfields meeting with the FA
> 
> reasons for charge.... interesting reading



I read it, am I right thinking Enfield have simply received a warning? And if so why the hell has our game been postponed....who will appeal against that?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I read it, am I right thinking Enfield have simply received a warning? And if so why the hell has our game been postponed....who will appeal against that?




I need to read it again, but think its the reasons for the hearing on Thursday... They have decided they have broken the rules but need to decide on a punishment. It says they believe Enfield didn't do enough checks... to me sounds like 3 point deduction for sure or what is the point in all this.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> I need to read it again, but think its the reasons for the hearing on Thursday... They have decided they have broken the rules but need to decide on a punishment. It says they believe Enfield didn't do enough checks... to me sounds like 3 point deduction for sure or what is the point in all this.



It is very uniting  I feel some booing coming on.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

37.  Having  considered  all  of  the  evidence  provided,  the  mitigation  presented  and  the circumstances  of  the  case  the  Commission  Members  were  unanimous  in  ordering  that  Enfield Town FC be only warned as to their future conduct.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I read it, am I right thinking Enfield have simply received a warning? And if so why the hell has our game been postponed....who will appeal against that?



That's how I saw it. Where has the 3 points deduction come from if the FA charged them with a warning/slap on the wrist for trying to fix the mess they sadly got dealt?

Very odd to say the least.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> 37.  Having  considered  all  of  the  evidence  provided,  the  mitigation  presented  and  the circumstances  of  the  case  the  Commission  Members  were  unanimous  in  ordering  that  Enfield Town FC be only warned as to their future conduct.



I just dont know what the hell is going on


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> That's how I saw it. Where has the 3 points deduction come from if the FA charged them with a warning/slap on the wrist for trying to fix the mess they sadly got dealt?
> 
> Very odd to say the least.


but if they have decided that the warning isn't enough.... for whatever reason... then the only outcome of this hearing will surely be to deduct points... not going to rewarn them are they?

maybe the not police have seen this and made a complaint...


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> but if they have decided that the warning isn't enough.... for whatever reason... then the only outcome of this hearing will surely be to deduct points... not going to rewarn them are they?
> 
> maybe the not police have seen this and made a complaint...



The Ryman league rules make a 3 point deduction compulsory in cases of ineligible player perhaps? I read something about that on the enfield website.


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 28, 2015)

That's an interesting read.  My limited understanding is that the FA recommended no punishment, but referred it to the Ryman League for further consideration of League rules.  The Ryman League, bottling it, referred it back to the FA Promotions Committee as it involves a possible promotion out of the league.  But now I don't know where I read that.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

The League Rule 6.9 states “Any Club found to have played an ineligible player in a match shall have any points gained from that match deducted from its record and have levied upon it a fine” We propose a rule change to replace the word “shall” with “may”. This will allow discretion to be given in considering the charge and will be for the benefit of all Clubs particularly when they are at the mercy of a system that is not fit for purpose. If such a change can be agreed by all Clubs then our Club would abide by the Ryman League decision.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

They beat Hendon so they would lose those 3 points.


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> They beat Hendon so they would lose those 3 points.



So it looks like its the league's fault then, not the FA?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 28, 2015)

I propose a rule change that these dickheads don't wait until fans are spending money on away travel etc. to postpone games.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> That's an interesting read.  My limited understanding is that the FA recommended no punishment, but referred it to the Ryman League for further consideration of League rules.  The Ryman League, bottling it, referred it back to the FA Promotions Committee as it involves a possible promotion out of the league.  But now I don't know where I read that.


this sounds the most logical.... problem is logic doesnt seem to be a factor here


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> So it looks like its the league's fault then, not the FA?


It happened in January, mechanisms should have been in place to sort this out soon after the event not at the end of the season. 

It's both their faults


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 28, 2015)

Even if the decision comes from the League and not the FA, how come we are only hearing of it now? (Unaware if the sanction was talked about anywhere else, or mentioned previously)


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> I propose a rule change that these dickheads don't wait until fans are spending money on away travel etc. to postpone games.



If only we had a mayor that was for the people!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

So basically,

Although they just get a warning (no fine) from the FA they have still been found guilty.... which then means they are subject to the league charge of 3 point deduction.

So they have to appeal this decision to make sure they are not subject to the leagues punishment... so if the FA uphold the guilty verdict then this looks like it could really drag..

I hope enfield get let off now.... but i very much doubt it...

ETA: just a theory.. from discussions on twitter but seems to fit.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Scutta said:


> So basically,
> 
> Although they just get a warning (no fine) from the FA they have still been found guilty.... which then means they are subject to the league charge of 3 point deduction.
> 
> ...



Seems right, if this was the championship playoffs it would have been heard already


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 28, 2015)

Enfield are blatantly guilty.

They didn't do their checks properly and relied on the player saying he "couldn't remember" how many bookings he'd had. Pathetic.

3 point deduction, any day of the week.

(Unless it's play-off week, in which case perhaps we're in dodgy handshake territory…)

Our game should go ahead. #shambles


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

So, if I've got this right... FA say Enfield are guilty but - under their rules - it's just a warning. However, that guilty verdict then gets passed to the Ryman league, whose own rules state that if guilty of such a charge it's an immediate 3 point deduction. So, must be a 3 point deduction. Ok. Got it. Crap rules but them's the rules. Done deal. That is, barring any successful appeal by Enfield to the FA on Thursday, but this is very unlikely as it would make the FA look even more incompetent than they currently do on this sordid matter. I guess there is also now an appeal opportunity for Enfield to the Ryman, which could drag things further, but the Ryman are so spineless they'll just mirror the FA activity. See you next Thursday night in Margate.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 28, 2015)

SDE said:


> So, if I've got this right... FA say Enfield are guilty but - under their rules - it's just a warning. However, that guilty verdict then gets passed to the Ryman league, whose own rules state that if guilty of such a charge it's an immediate 3 point deduction. So, must be a 3 point deduction. Ok. Got it. Crap rules but them's the rules. Done deal. That is, barring any successful appeal by Enfield to the FA on Thursday, but this is very unlikely as it would make the FA look even more incompetent than they currently do on this sordid matter. I guess there is also now an appeal opportunity for Enfield to the Ryman, which could drag things further, but the Ryman are so spineless they'll just mirror the FA activity. See you next Thursday night in Margate.


thats how it seems


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

Then I'm convinced. We should do the post-season friendly thing this Thursday night, put fwd the winner into the play-off final and stick two fingers up to the skanky rule-makers.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 28, 2015)

Points 23 & 24 seem to stand out to me where Mr Ives of the FA seems to have made a informal decision outside his powers that the Enfield secretary has relied on. Unfortunately some of the secretary's other actions, no matter how honest they were, do not help the Enfield case - unable to remember which database he searched, the player saying he had "eight or nine" bookings then only acting when he saw a single booking against the player's name after he was booked for them. The FA suspension website has its bugs but there is a page which has players one booking away from suspensions, 8 or 9 should ring alarm bells but it doesn't seem to have done in this case.


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

So you think the 3 points deduction this term is a done deal Griff?

Meanwhile, anyone up for Folkestone v Dulwich Legends (aka Merstham) in the Ryman South play-off final on Saturday? Just contemplating the logistics and options, given I'll be otherwise starved of my expected non-league footy over the next few days.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

I demand to know if the football committee have already proposed this to the FA. Also is Dulwich Mishi all ready with his celebration.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

SDE said:


> So you think the 3 points deduction this term is a done deal Griff?
> 
> Meanwhile, anyone up for Folkestone v Dulwich Legends (aka Merstham) in the Ryman South play-off final on Saturday? Just contemplating the logistics and options, given I'll be otherwise starved of my expected non-league footy over the next few days.



I might go but we may play Margate that day?


----------



## SDE (Apr 28, 2015)

Very slim chance, I'd say. I reckon we'll be playing next Wednesday. Let's call it last minute. I'll try to keep Saturday free as long as possible and not get smashed up on quack candles. Easier said than done.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 28, 2015)

Folkestone v Merstham in the South PO Final? Now that's the horns of the Dali Lama. All those Dulwich alumni in the Merstham side against a seaside drinking town? Might be worth a day out. Also could propose the above solution albeit to be shouted at Ryman League officials there to make the presentations.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Folkestone v Merstham in the South PO Final? Now that's the horns of the Dali Lama. All those Dulwich alumni in the Merstham side against a seaside drinking town? Might be worth a day out. Also could propose the above solution albeit to be shouted at Ryman League officials there to make the presentations.


 
I have written a special song to be sung to any officials at any potential playoff game


----------



## EDC (Apr 28, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I have written a special song to be sung to any officials at any potential playoff game



Who?  The ref and linesmen?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

EDC said:


> Who?  The ref and linesmen?



The ryman league officials mentioned in Griff's post. Now then Will, you have only been to one game so don't start try to own people.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 28, 2015)

My reckoning is the decision will be taken to play have the semis on Bank Holiday Monday when its impossible to hire a coach, the only direct trains to Margate depart from St Pancreas, there are engineering works this side of the river with copious changes or replacement buses.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 28, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> My reckoning is the decision will be taken to play have the semis on Bank Holiday Monday when its impossible to hire a coach, the only direct trains to Margate depart from St Pancreas, there are engineering works this side of the river with copious changes or replacement buses.



Griff - you could be hired by the FA as a consultant


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 29, 2015)

I'll send 'em my CV, expect an interview some time after the next millennium has passed.


----------



## dcdulwich (Apr 29, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> My reckoning is the decision will be taken to play have the semis on Bank Holiday Monday when its impossible to hire a coach, the only direct trains to Margate depart from St Pancreas, there are engineering works this side of the river with copious changes or replacement buses.



Blimey you're not joking. Over five hours on the train (if all goes well)....


----------



## Al Crane (Apr 29, 2015)

Get to Catford or Crofton Park, then direct train to St Pancras, then direct train to Margate.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> Get to Catford or Crofton Park, then direct train to St Pancras, then direct train to Margate.



Or Denmark Hill or Peckham.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2015)

I've upgraded the VicarCopter - now have 8 seats available. Saving you from National Rail doom.

Whoever buys me a Jazz(man) apple first gets to sit in the front.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 29, 2015)

as a club we have excelled ourselves over the last few seasons, and especially, possibly this season, of promoting anti sexism, anti racism, anti homophobism, pro community, pro football, pro respect!. Respectful of the fans who have visited us, and to those fans we have travelled to. In that frame of mind, at least (by ticket sales), some 200 of us had made arrangements, to go to this game. A whole season of promoting the very positive name the FA/Ryman league wish to encourage, of our own backs and out of our own wallets. And as a club, and especialy those involved with the supporters trust, we have done that through both national and local media, and commitment. And the response from the fa/ryman league to this is to shit all over that. Bastards. Trickle down my arse. look at the fines the FA pull in every week, they should compensate, but we know they wont. Fuck em,I dont know how we do it, but i for one will contribute to a slush fund for all those out of pocket, a night at the clubhouse maybe in a week or two with a bucket passed round? FA/Rymans=Wankers.
Ev Thayre


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> as a club we have excelled ourselves over the last few seasons, and especially, possibly this season, of promoting anti sexism, anti racism, anti homophobism, pro community, pro football, pro respect!. Respectful of the fans who have visited us, and to those fans we have travelled to. In that frame of mind, at least (by ticket sales), some 200 of us had made arrangements, to go to this game. A whole season of promoting the very positive name the FA/Ryman league wish to encourage, of our own backs and out of our own wallets. And as a club, and especialy those involved with the supporters trust, we have done that through both national and local media, and commitment. And the response from the fa/ryman league to this is to shit all over that. Bastards. Trickle down my arse. look at the fines the FA pull in every week, they should compensate, but we know they wont. Fuck em,I dont know how we do it, but i for one will contribute to a slush fund for all those out of pocket, a night at the clubhouse maybe in a week or two with a bucket passed round? FA/Rymans=Wankers.
> Ev Thayre



Post of the year.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 29, 2015)

Excellent shout tbf.  If it's the bank holiday, I'll take the hit and drive in the in-laws Zafira, so 6 seats going... not comfortably for grown ups, but still!


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

The rail situation on Monday could be worse given that it's a bank holiday. But enough of that temporary positivity. Fuck the FA.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

Just confused the hell out of my boss but think she's agreed to let me have time off when the games are announced... sort of result i think... i hope she wasn't just nodding her head...


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 29, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Just confused the hell out of my boss but think she's agreed to let me have time off when the games are announced... sort of result i think... i hope she wasn't just nodding her head...



It's good to have understanding bosses!  When I originally asked my boss about whether I could get off early on Thursday for the game, he said he'd be disappointed if I didn't go.  Which was nice.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Just confused the hell out of my boss but think she's agreed to let me have time off when the games are announced... sort of result i think... i hope she wasn't just nodding her head...


----------



## clog (Apr 29, 2015)

I was all set to have Friday morning off, but no need to now. Luckily I can change these things quite easily. It's not so straightforward for others.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

Am in the fortunate position of my boss probably not entirely realising that he's my boss. Last time I asked him for time off he asked me why I was asking him. Might just move to Margate for a fortnight to see if anyone notices.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

clog said:


> I was all set to have Friday morning off, but no need to now. Luckily I can change these things quite easily. It's not so straightforward for others.


still taking friday and tuesday off whatever happens! (If i cancel them no doubt the semi will be scheduled for monday)


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (Apr 29, 2015)

This is all very bad - surely there's no way on earth this would be re-scheduled at short-notice for a Bank Holiday when it would be exceedingly difficult for anyone without a helicopter or teleporter to make this trip - HTF would the team get there and back without a tortuous journey for a start?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

Posh 'n Proud said:


> This is all very bad - surely there's no way on earth this would be re-scheduled at short-notice for a Bank Holiday when it would be exceedingly difficult for anyone without a helicopter or teleporter to make this trip - HTF would the team get there and back without a tortuous journey for a start?


BH in margate does sound quite nice though... better than a wet thursday evening! tbf the sooner it happens the better... otherwise it creeps into the players time, contracts etc


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah I'd rather have the bank holiday than a weekday evening tbh. Not sure I can take another day off for this.


----------



## philosophical (Apr 29, 2015)

I am an occasional Dulwich Hamlet fan, and was planning to drive to Margate this Thursday. I think I am right in saying the match isn't on due to shenanigans and malarkey, but is the game all ticket when it does eventually get played, because I'd still like to go? Any information gratefully received.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

philosophical said:


> I am an occasional Dulwich Hamlet fan, and was planning to drive to Margate this Thursday. I think I am right in saying the match isn't on due to shenanigans and malarkey, but is the game all ticket when it does eventually get played, because I'd still like to go? Any information gratefully received.



Yes it will still be all ticket so hang on to yours.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 29, 2015)

With it being so close to exams for me in college, I would gladly take a weekend or the BH for the fixture, if it ends up midweek somewhere I'm fucked for going.

I'm just hoping the mess is sorted soon either way


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

If it's on a bank holiday getting a hotel will be a real challenge.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

Didn't people book hotels because it was evening kick off? BH game would be afternoon KO right?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Didn't people book hotels because it was evening kick off? BH game would be afternoon KO right?



Good point


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 29, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Didn't people book hotels because it was evening kick off? BH game would be afternoon KO right?



That's my assumption yes. If the game isn't on Monday I'd rather they left it to the following Saturday really. It'll probably end up being next Thursday night though.


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

I had it nicely sorted, I'm working in East Kent tomorrow and Friday and the hotel booked through work.  Unless it's next Thursday it's going to be difficult for me to do the same as I have a wedding to go to Saturday, promised my Mum I'd go and help her on Sunday and the wife barking at me if it's Monday.  If I have to drive I'll miss the nice pubs yet again.  Not to mention the final will probably now be at an inconvenient time if we get through with London rush hour traffic, etc.

The FA are Cunts


----------



## Scrooge (Apr 29, 2015)

Although it'll be a real pain arranging games at short notice, I think Saturday/Monday is the most likely outcome for the Semi/Final.

Avoids the season dragging on beyond contract dates, doesn't interfere with cup finals etc, and no club can really moan about 2 games in 3 days given how often that happens at this time of the year anyway.


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 29, 2015)

What an utter shambles.  Still don't see why our game at Margate needs to be postponed to give the winners of the other semi equal recovery time.  Even the World Cup Semi Finals take place on different days, meaning one finalist has less recovery time than the other.  It's not unusual for teams to play twice in three days during the regular season, sometimes with the second match against opponents who haven't played for a week.

If the final gets delayed beyond Monday it's almost inevitable than at least one player from one side will be unavailable due to prior commitments, and players' contracts will probably have expired.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> Although it'll be a real pain arranging games at short notice, I think Saturday/Monday is the most likely outcome for the Semi/Final.
> 
> Avoids the season dragging on beyond contract dates, doesn't interfere with cup finals etc, and no club can really moan about 2 games in 3 days given how often that happens at this time of the year anyway.



I hope this is the case. I bet Hendon and Enfield are heartbroken about the travelling time we have to face but its ok because it was "unfair" for our semi final to go ahead.

I sense some chanting kingstonian number 3 style in the playoffs.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> Although it'll be a real pain arranging games at short notice, I think Saturday/Monday is the most likely outcome for the Semi/Final.
> .


Surely that is only assuming that enfield will get off..and be in the play offs?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

THE FOOTBALL ASSOCIATION, THE RYMAN’S LEAGUE AND THE PLAY OFF FARCE
http://www.rebelpaws.me/the-football-association-the-rymans-league-and-the-play-off-farce/


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> THE FOOTBALL ASSOCIATION, THE RYMAN’S LEAGUE AND THE PLAY OFF FARCE
> http://www.rebelpaws.me/the-football-association-the-rymans-league-and-the-play-off-farce/


"The farce started due to the fact that Enfield had played an ineligible player in January and due to record keeping errors at his previous club and the FA, his disciplinary records were incorrect. Enfield informed the FA who told them to suspend him for two months."

suspend him for *2 games?*


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 29, 2015)

Scutta said:


> "The farce started due to the fact that Enfield had played an ineligible player in January and due to record keeping errors at his previous club and the FA, his disciplinary records were incorrect. Enfield informed the FA who told them to suspend him for two months."
> 
> suspend him for *2 games?*



Ah, it all makes sense now..


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

This is pissing me right off now. I've got drinking and all night parties to plan, ffs.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

Scrooge said:


> Although it'll be a real pain arranging games at short notice, I think Saturday/Monday is the most likely outcome for the Semi/Final.
> 
> Avoids the season dragging on beyond contract dates, doesn't interfere with cup finals etc, and no club can really moan about 2 games in 3 days given how often that happens at this time of the year anyway.


Do you think that's what will happen? I hope it does personally but I guess it's reliant on the Enfield thing being all done and dusted tomorrow.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

New statement from Enfield

http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub....ritten-reasons-following-hearing-1421793.html


----------



## SDE (Apr 29, 2015)

Junior Kady? Nope don't know him. Kadi gets let off then?  (April 24)


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> New statement from Enfield
> 
> http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub....ritten-reasons-following-hearing-1421793.html



To be fair to Enfield, it appears they've done all they can to sort this out, if the database is still incorrect early this week then they have a pretty good case.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> New statement from Enfield
> 
> http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub....ritten-reasons-following-hearing-1421793.html



hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SDE (Apr 29, 2015)

I do sympathise with Enfield - to a point and without knowing the full details of what really happened - but in my view they're not doing themselves any favours with the approach and language they're using in these public statements. I might be wrong but I think when you've still got a chance of over-turning an FA decision, no matter how slim, then you play it nice and calm. That said, maybe they know they're fucked (looks that way) so it's last-chance saloon mentality.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

EDC said:


> To be fair to Enfield, it appears they've done all they can to sort this out, if the database is still incorrect early this week then they have a pretty good case.



Roll on Saturday!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

SDE said:


> I do sympathise with Enfield - to a point and without knowing the full details of what really happened - but in my view they're not doing themselves any favours with the approach and language they're using in these public statements. I might be wrong but I think when you've still got a chance of over-turning an FA decision, no matter how slim, then you play it nice and calm. That said, maybe they know they're fucked (looks that way) so it's last-chance saloon mentality.


aw roll off saturday


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

Scutta said:


> "The farce started due to the fact that Enfield had played an ineligible player in January and due to record keeping errors at his previous club and the FA, his disciplinary records were incorrect. Enfield informed the FA who told them to suspend him for two months."
> 
> suspend him for *2 games?*



Ta mate, the revised version has now been retweeted to around 50,000 Twitter users already!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 29, 2015)

http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.co.uk/news/ryman-league-rule-against-town-1421982.html

Found guilty, 3 points deduction along with £100 fine and £150 costs


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

SDE said:


> Junior Kady? Nope don't know him. Kadi gets let off then?  (April 24)


I'm quite taken by Cheltenham's video analyst being charged with improper conduct on the same page. The mind boggles.

Also, it seems Albert Jarrett doubled up on charges from the Hornchurch match meltdown by refusing to give the ref his name.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2015)

Met Police in playoffs


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.co.uk/news/ryman-league-rule-against-town-1421982.html
> 
> Found guilty, 3 points deduction along with £100 fine and £150 costs


Oh fuck. So what the hell happens now?


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Met Police in playoffs


Who appear not to actually want to be in them.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Met Police in playoffs


I hate those fuckers.


----------



## darryl (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh for crying out loud....

(I really don't want a Saturday match, I was actually looking forward to watching Charlton for the first time in a while...)


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2015)

But: 


> _The Board will consider this decision and the options available to us but still feel we have a strong case to take this matter further._


----------



## SDE (Apr 29, 2015)

I think Enfield have roped in a new digital marketing whizz and he/she is trying to seize upon this opportunity to up the traffic to their site. I shall expect another update story within the hour.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> http://www.enfieldtownfootballclub.co.uk/news/ryman-league-rule-against-town-1421982.html
> 
> Found guilty, 3 points deduction along with £100 fine and £150 costs


Roll on Saturday!!


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

THE FA / Ryman, really need to pull their fingers out and make a statement.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Roll on Saturday!!


But what if Enfield are appealing?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 29, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> But what if Enfield are appealing?



Lets hope we get to play before the General Election then.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 29, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> But what if Enfield are appealing?


I DONT KNOW


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> I'm quite taken by Cheltenham's video analyst being charged with improper conduct on the same page. The mind boggles.
> 
> Also, it seems Albert Jarrett doubled up on charges from the Hornchurch match meltdown by refusing to give the ref his name.



When asked his name the accused said the following:

Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
(I'm the Jazzman)
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub

Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop bop bodda bope
Bop ba bodda bope
Be bop ba bodda bope
Bop ba bodda 
Ba-da-ba-da-ba-be bop ba bodda bope
Bop ba bodda bope
Be bop ba bodda bope
Bop ba bodda bope

Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub
Ski-bi dibby dib yo da dub dub
Yo da dub dub


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

RIP


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> RIP



I did not know he was dead, gone from being happy to sad.  Damn you second best Dunc!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

*Post-Scatman’s World*

The second Scatman John album, _Everybody Jam!_, was released in 1996. While nowhere near as successful on an international level as his debut, the album and accompanying single took off in Japan, the country in which he would see success on a larger scale than anywhere else in the world. He was so popular there that Japanese toy stores sold dolls of his likeness and he appeared on phone cards and Coca-Cola cans. In Europe, subsequent singles failed to replicate the chart success of his first two singles and he was often regarded a two-hit wonder. The Japanese version of _Everybody Jam!_ included a total of five bonus tracks, including the hit singles there _Su Su Su Super Ki Re i_ and _Pripri Scat_, which were commissioned by Japanese companies for commercials for cosmetics and pudding respectively. The Ultraman franchise even jumped on the Scatman bandwagon, releasing a single titled _Scatultraman_, the cover art of which featured the Ultraman characters in hats and mustaches.


"I’ve had the very best life. I have tasted beauty.” - a poet to the end


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't think I have ever heard anything quite as J-Pop as 'Pripri Scat'.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2015)

I've also read that the Met are (for once!) embarrassed by things and don't want to really play the match. So if Hendon ease to a semi-final win that also fucks up the whole 'delay the Margate game so finalists are equally rested' logic. What a load of shit.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> I don't think I have ever heard anything quite as J-Pop as 'Pripri Scat'.



So what your saying is his song goes like this now?

Putching pa po pe, everybody Jazzman.
Putching pa po pi, everytime Jazzman.


----------



## StephenMac (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> I've also read that the Met are (for once!) embarrassed by things and don't want to really play the match. So if Hendon ease to a semi-final win that also fucks up the whole 'delay the Margate game so finalists are equally rested' logic. What a load of shit.


Good point but I couldn't imagine the Met players not going out and giving it their all even if the suits (uniforms?) tell them not to.


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

No reason why the match can't take place tomorrow now unless Enfield drag their heels over an appeal.


----------



## Philshep (Apr 29, 2015)

If the game is moved to a weekend does anybody know if the coach is refundable? My folks live near Margate so I would drive down and stay with them so wouldn't need my coach seats!


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> So what your saying is his song goes like this now?
> 
> Putching pa po pe, everybody Jazzman.
> Putching pa po pi, everytime Jazzman.



You'll have to ask albert


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

Philshep said:


> If the game is moved to a weekend does anybody know if the coach is refundable? My folks live near Margate so I would drive down and stay with them so wouldn't need my coach seats!



Possibilities - someone could buy your ticket, we might only take one coach if we can no longer get two, or indeed the club may well refund it as some people may not be able to attend now, we can see when the game is announced, if ever.


----------



## SDE (Apr 29, 2015)

Amazing to see how our forum and #dhfc twitter are swamped while there's barely a whisper by comparison on the respective Hendon / Met / Enfield / Margate channels. 

That's no bad boo-haaaa to them, of course. It just made me think how big (and not B.I.G!) we've become over the past few years. Incredible really. I just about remember the days when 5 messages on the old forum on a non-matchday would have been deemed 'hectic'. No doubt many others on here can remember it being far more sparse than that! 

Sooooo many people passionate about the Dulwich. The Dulwich. The Dulwich. Who'd have thunk it eh? Ruddy marvellous.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 29, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> But what if Enfield are appealing?



What's the normal deadline for a appeal to a Ryman League decision?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

all to nah said:


> What's the normal deadline for a appeal to a Ryman League decision?



No idea.  If they are appealing to Ryman - they should not be able to without a good reason as the rules state they should be deducted points.

If they are appealing to FA - I thought that had already happened.


----------



## liamdhfc (Apr 29, 2015)

There is no appeal against the Ryman decision because all they have done is follow their rules relating to what happens when the FA find a club guilty. Only appeal is to the FA and whatever they decide then the Ryman will follow their rules accordingly.


----------



## all to nah (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the explanations!

In Germany the lower leagues are executed by local FAs and there are a couple levels of jurisdiction. So a decision can last a long time, if a club forces this. And if there's money involved, it can end up on a civil court, as well. I dislike that way.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2015)

SDE said:


> Amazing to see how our forum and #dhfc twitter are swamped while there's barely a whisper by comparison on the respective Hendon / Met / Enfield / Margate channels.
> 
> That's no bad boo-haaaa to them, of course. It just made me think how big (and not B.I.G!) we've become over the past few years.


It's probably at least partly cos we're the only ones who have to travel an irritating distance... but sorry, that's not very romantic of me is it, so yes, it's entirely because we're so popular now, striding like a sexual colossus peacock over a plague-riddled donkey corpse labelled Other Football.


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> It's probably at least partly cos we're the only ones who have to travel an irritating distance... but sorry, that's not very romantic of me is it, so yes, it's entirely because we're so popular now, striding like a sexual colossus peacock over a plague-riddled donkey corpse labelled Other Football.


Photoshop


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 29, 2015)

if the Thurrock affair is anything to go by then we could be in for a long wait!!!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23505732


----------



## Matboy_Slim (Apr 29, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> if the Thurrock affair is anything to go by then we could be in for a long wait!!!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23505732



You're a happy sod.... I would've thought finally exiting that turnstyle box office you live in for 8-9 months of the year would have raised a smile


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

Something that has occurred to me, if our Margate game is moved to next Thursday we will be in Farage country on GE2015 night. Terrifying.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

Though polls are looking bad for him so it may be a party

http://www.cityam.com/214804/ashcro...outh-while-nick-clegg-trails-labour-sheffield


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2015)

Farage remains odds on with the bookies, which is more reliable than a single poll: http://www.oddschecker.com/politics/british-politics/thanet-south/winning-party


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Farage remains odds on with the bookies, which is more reliable than a single poll: http://www.oddschecker.com/politics/british-politics/thanet-south/winning-party



Grim, though I am not sure they will arrange the game for election night


----------



## clog (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Grim, though I am not sure they will arrange the game for election night



I am going nowhere on election night!!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Grim, though I am not sure they will arrange the game for election night



God almighty, reckon Farage would go if it was Election Night to show face?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> God almighty, reckon Farage would go if it was Election Night to show face?



That would present us with some fun opportunities


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2015)

He's already booked out Margate's ground for election night, Pinochet style. Or something.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> He's already booked out Margate's ground for election night, Pinochet style. Or something.



Fuck it, would of been funny that the game was played on Election Night and we went to penalties, not only would we win to pitch invade but also find out the result of South Thanet to see that Farage has lost. Double the reason to pitch invade!


----------



## Scolly (Apr 29, 2015)

I just can't see the play-offs going past Monday, which is the cut off for the league official finish


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> He's already booked out Margate's ground for election night, Pinochet style. Or something.



edit - bit poor taste innit


----------



## tp mark (Apr 29, 2015)

All The Best In The Play Offs , Hope To See You In The Conference South From Your Wealdstone friends


----------



## Fingers (Apr 29, 2015)

tp mark said:


> All The Best In The Play Offs , Hope To See You In The Conference South From Your Wealdstone friends



Cheers Mark


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

tp mark said:


> All The Best In The Play Offs , Hope To See You In The Conference South From Your Wealdstone friends


 I like you.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

EDC said:


> but Wealdstone are my 2nd non-league team.


----------



## pompeydunc (Apr 29, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Am in the fortunate position of my boss probably not entirely realising that he's my boss. Last time I asked him for time off he asked me why I was asking him. Might just move to Margate for a fortnight to see if anyone notices.



You've been taking tips from the Dulwich Raider !  http://deserter.co.uk/2015/04/how-to-desert-at-work-first-impressionism-2/


----------



## gareth taylor (Apr 29, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> You've been taking tips from the Dulwich Raider !  http://deserter.co.uk/2015/04/how-to-desert-at-work-first-impressionism-2/


 what a mess this situation is !


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm still melontwisted at what a cock-up the whole thing is. You'd think they'd have contingency plans for this sort of thing as, rightly or wrongly, these finickity eligibility rules exist and extend into the bronchioli of non-league football, so this has happened before and was bound to eventually happen in a play-off situation. Even just postponing our semi on monday rather than yesterday would have been a staggering improvement. You'd think these idiots boring enough to enter football's bureaucratic administration would want to create a functioning system, but no. There's only one thing for it. It's time to replace FIFA with free love anarcho-situationist nudist gongbashers from the 23rd century.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> I'm still melontwisted at what a cock-up the whole thing is. You'd think they'd have contingency plans for this sort of thing as, rightly or wrongly, these finickity eligibility rules exist and extend into the bronchioli of non-league football, so this has happened before and was bound to eventually happen in a play-off situation. Even just postponing our semi on monday rather than yesterday would have been a staggering improvement. You'd think these idiots boring enough to enter football's bureaucratic administration would want to create a functioning system, but no. There's only one thing for it. It's time to replace FIFA with free love anarcho-situationist nudist gongbashers from the 23rd century.



So you want to put in charge.....



Spoiler



YOU!



Figures


----------



## EDC (Apr 29, 2015)

Probably other things on their minds, like selling the FA Cup to the highest bidder.


----------



## sankara (Apr 29, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> semi on


childish snigger


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## darryl (Apr 30, 2015)

Hendon: http://www.times-series.co.uk/sport...aying_focused_despite_play_off_limbo/?ref=rss


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 30, 2015)

“There was anger there too when they were allowing the Margate v Dulwich Hamlet game to go ahead. But we made it clear we felt it would be an unfair advantage when the league emailed us and now it has been postponed too." - Hendon boss Gary McCann, who *rips off his mask* just so happens to be heir to the McCann B&B empire in Margate.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 30, 2015)

"“We have done nothing wrong so we are frustrated. But we can’t control the uncontrollable, which is something I have been saying a lot this week." except for screwing over all the dulwich fans who paid for hotel and had annual leave etc etc...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

Ah so it was Hendon's whining that screwed our game up.  Disappointing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2015)

Unfair advantage - what does he think this is, the champions league?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

It's all right for Hendon to gain an advantage though.....just provided we get screwed.

"Every cloud has a silver lining though, and for Hendon that means the chance for their walking wounded to recover. And McCann could be able to call upon Kevin Maclaren, Tony Taggart and Sam Murphy when the play-offs finally get underway.".


----------



## Terry.c (Apr 30, 2015)

My first post on urban 75 and I can't believe I'm going to put a swear word in this.
So it's down to Hendon because they are angry that our game against margate 
Was going ahead and they had to wait until the buffoons at the FA could make a 
Decision about the Enfield situation, No thought about all the Dulwich fans that 
Had made arrangements regardless of what they were, weather they were out of pocket,
Ect, Ect,. Fuck Hendon and their 10 fans, I hope they lose, who ever they play. I was looking 
Forward to tonight.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Terry.c said:


> My first post on urban 75 and I can't believe I'm going to put a swear word in this.
> So it's down to Hendon because they are angry that our game against margate
> Was going ahead and they had to wait until the buffoons at the FA could make a
> Decision about the Enfield situation, No thought about all the Dulwich fans that
> ...



Its utterly selfish, who are they to decide if a huge gap between semi final and final is a disadvantage or not.

We have to travel to Margate now on a date as yet unspecified while their players get to sit about in Hendon, not to mention we could have lost a semi final and our players could have taken a well deserved break.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 30, 2015)

Wahey hello Terry.c !!! I can believe you put a swear word in your first post ;-)


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Wahey hello Terry.c !!! I can believe you put a swear word in your first post ;-)



He is a sock puppet for.... 



Spoiler



Tom!


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 30, 2015)

So presumably if nothing gets announced today we can rule out any match over Bank Holiday weekend, right?

I imagine it must be absolutely impossible for both Dulwich and Margate to prepare properly for such a big match, when they know it's happening soon but don't know when. I feel really sorry for both clubs - a shambolic situation that should never have happened, and both should be compensated (along with fans who had made travel arrangements). 

From a purely selfish point of view I would never have been able to make Margate and back again on a Thursday night (especially when you consider extra time and penalties could be involved), so I'm hoping it might end up as a weekend game now. Whatever happens at this point though, you've got to think this situation could dent the attendance and that means more money lost.

I appreciate Hendon's point about it being unfair if one match is played before the other, but as others have said it's normal in football for semi-finals not to be played at exactly the same time and the advantage gained is pretty minimal compared to the massive mess that has been chosen instead. Whatever had happened at this stage there would have been an element of "unfairness" involved - the FA and the league should have opted for damage limitation and allowed our game to go ahead tonight as planned.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

In other news, it will brighten up in Margate from 6PM today but will be heavy rain on Saturday.


----------



## Scutta (Apr 30, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> In other news, it will brighten up in Margate from 6PM today but will be heavy rain on Saturday.


IT was meant to rain there this evening as well a couple of days a go.. so you never know!! 

but I very much doubt its gonna go ahead now Enfield have been found guilty, they have to appeal and unless the FA uphold the charge today, then we're buggered and it will probably be September when we play...


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

If we don't play in two weeks and we don't have a full squad to choose from then the FA, Ryman league, Enfield and Hendon have managed to render out entire season meaningless, so congratulations to them.

At least a nice time was had along the way.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

The end of last season was more fun. Fucking cunts.


----------



## clog (Apr 30, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> If we don't play in two weeks and we don't have a full squad to choose from then the FA, Ryman league, Enfield and Hendon have managed to render out entire season meaningless, so congratulations to them.
> 
> At least a nice time was had along the way.



Entirely meaningless from a footballing point of view, but I have discovered Dulwich this season and it's been brilliant so not entirely meaningless from my perspective. (pass the sick bag... )


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 30, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> The end of last season was more fun. Fucking cunts.


actually, that right there, is the post of the year.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

Not sure if too soon, but just thought it sums up how we might feel about Hendon


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

So that's Hendon going on my list, right next to Leatherhead and Tooting.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> View attachment 70902
> 
> Not sure if too soon, but just thought it sums up how we might feel about Hendon



I agree with the sentiment but unfortunately they play at Harrow's ground


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I agree with the sentiment but unfortunately they play at Harrow's ground



So the jokes on me now?

Fuck Hendon and their reverse ways!


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Last One I promise x


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.insideworldfootball.com/...w-warshaw-fair-play-for-whom-just-ask-enfield


----------



## Scutta (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/metro...e-fc-club-statement-on-play-off--1422172.html

Police are in on the act as well...

"We fully support The FA decision to postpone the other play-off semi-final involving Margate and Dulwich *in light of the severe disadvantage which will be caused to the teams in the disputed semi-final* – whoever they may be but particularly Hendon."

what about the severe disadvantage to the fans.... although not sure they have ever had to think about that.

F*ck the police...


BUT saying all that... rather than hating all these other clubs (too much), need to remember its the TWATS at the FA and Ryman who have really screwed this up... lets not forget that before we go off too much at the other clubs...


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> http://www.insideworldfootball.com/...w-warshaw-fair-play-for-whom-just-ask-enfield



What annoys me is that when the FA said no further action would be taken, they meant by the themselves (the FA), they were still guilty, so the Ryman league deducted them 3 points.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 30, 2015)

ACAB


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

So far only Dulwich have not put out a statement denouncing the FA and their incompetence.  I think we should.

And I also think a message from the Supporter's Trust on behalf of the fans that have been screwed about


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So far only Dulwich have not put out a statement denouncing the FA and their incompetence.  I think we should.
> 
> And I also think a message from the Supporter's Trust on behalf of the fans that have been screwed about


I can write one too but it will have lots of swear words in it.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> I can write one too but it will have lots of swear words in it.



You can nick mine for Buzz if you like. No swearing in it though. http://www.rebelpaws.me/the-football-association-the-rymans-league-and-the-play-off-farce/


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> You can nick mine for Buzz if you like. No swearing in it though. http://www.rebelpaws.me/the-football-association-the-rymans-league-and-the-play-off-farce/


Ooh, I will do - nice one. What credit would you like?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 30, 2015)

Scutta said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/metro...e-fc-club-statement-on-play-off--1422172.html
> 
> Police are in on the act as well...
> 
> "We fully support The FA decision to postpone the other play-off semi-final involving Margate and Dulwich *in light of the severe disadvantage which will be caused to the teams in the disputed semi-final* – whoever they may be


The police school used to be in hendon. Coincidence?. I think not.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Scutta (Apr 30, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> The police school used to be in hendon. Coincidence?. I think not.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> The police school used to be in hendon. Coincidence?. I think not.



Met Police and Hendon School both have 3 syllables.

Triangle has 3 sides.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Personally I believe, as a club we should maintain a dignified silence beyond keeping our fans updated as best we can, after all the more people have an _"opinion"_ on the matter the murkier the truth becomes and the real problems are swamped by innuendo, Chinese whispers, claims from people _"in the know"_, etc, etc. Unfortunately the Ryman League has not down itself any favours. They should have slapped the three point penalty on Enfield (as league rules prescribe) the moment the FA found them guilty and left Enfield to make their appeal based on that rather than waiting for the final matches to be played to see if it mattered. That way the playoffs could have been postponed last weekend, Enfield could have got in a quick appeal and (hopefully) things could be sorted out PDQ.

Incidentally on one of Enfield's points, the change of _"shall" _to _"may" _in the penalties for incidents of this type. Once upon a time it did say _"may"_ until the Jermaine Darlington affair of 2006-2007 (Read here I can't be ar**d to go into the full detail http://www.theshedend.com/topic/2402-afc-wimbledon-docked-18-points/). The members of the Isthmian League then voted to change the wording after AFC Wimbledon's original penalty of 18 points was reduced to 3 on appeal. Hands up any Ryman clubs that voted for that change!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> You can nick mine for Buzz if you like. No swearing in it though. http://www.rebelpaws.me/the-football-association-the-rymans-league-and-the-play-off-farce/


It's the Ryman League, or Isthmian League, in old terminology. No such thing as the Ryman's League...

And it's Hendon NOT Hendon Town.

Basic mistakes like those two make you look like a lazy journalist on FA Cup First Round Proper day, trying to make out they're a non-league expert...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So far only Dulwich have not put out a statement denouncing the FA and their incompetence.  I think we should.
> 
> And I also think a message from the Supporter's Trust on behalf of the fans that have been screwed about


It's not for the Club to be drawn into criticism of the people who run our national game. The Club have, correctly expressed disappointment on the problems caused for all of us, the supporters, on the official website:

"We will now have to await instructions on a new date and apologise to all our supporters.

We are obviously very disappointed with this situation and apologise to all our supporters who have already booked tickets, booked train tickets, taken annual leave and already booked hotel accommodation."


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 30, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Met Police and Hendon School both have 3 syllables.
> 
> Triangle has 3 sides.
> 
> View attachment 70907


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2015)

Not that I'm really blaming anyone other than the Football Association...but...

Both Enfield Town, who let this drag on rather than accept their obvious guilt & Hendon, who caused the postponement of tonight's match, are BOTH 100% supporter owned clubs...
(Hashtag: 'just saying...')


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 30, 2015)

Should we expect a finalised decision today?


----------



## Pink Panther (Apr 30, 2015)

Scutta said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/metro...e-fc-club-statement-on-play-off--1422172.html
> 
> Police are in on the act as well...
> 
> ...


I don't especially blame Enfield or Hendon for purusing their own vested interests.  It's down to the League & FA to be stronger.  No one had to agree to postpone Margate v Hamlet.  The FA could have said, "no, it isn't fair on those clubs, that match goes ahead as scheduled".

I feel this whole saga illustrated how any club qualifying for play-offs, however fortuitously, scrpaing into the final pace by the odd points while other temas have qualified 20 points ahead of them, suddenly has a massive sense of entitlement and believes they 'deserve' some sort of success.  FFS Enfield lost 40% of their 46 league matches.  Are they really equipped to survive at Conference South level anyway?  Obviously if they won two away play-off ties agaisnt sides that finished above them it would be an achievement in itself, but it doesn't really mean they 'deserve' Conference South football IMO.  And frankly, although I was delighted to finish higher than last season, I'm fairly ambivalent about our own club going up as I'm not certain we're ready for that level based on the last three months of results.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Should we expect a finalised decision today?



The FA tend to drip out vague statements late afternoon so maybe though I would not bet on it


----------



## darryl (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The FA tend to drip out vague statements late afternoon so maybe though I would not bet on it



Once they've had their sherry and afternoon nap.


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 30, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I don't especially blame Enfield or Hendon for purusing their own vested interests.  It's down to the League & FA to be stronger.  No one had to agree to postpone Margate v Hamlet.  The FA could have said, "no, it isn't fair on those clubs, that match goes ahead as scheduled".



Someone may have shared them already, but what are the official rules regarding the playoffs being played the same date? i.e. Are scheduling of games etc. mentioned?


----------



## Scutta (Apr 30, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> I don't especially blame Enfield or Hendon for purusing their own vested interests.  It's down to the League & FA to be stronger.  No one had to agree to postpone Margate v Hamlet.  The FA could have said, "no, it isn't fair on those clubs, that match goes ahead as scheduled".
> 
> I feel this whole saga illustrated how any club qualifying for play-offs, however fortuitously, scrpaing into the final pace by the odd points while other temas have qualified 20 points ahead of them, suddenly has a massive sense of entitlement and believes they 'deserve' some sort of success.  FFS Enfield lost 40% of their 46 league matches.  Are they really equipped to survive at Conference South level anyway?  Obviously if they won two away play-off ties agaisnt sides that finished above them it would be an achievement in itself, but it doesn't really mean they 'deserve' Conference South football IMO.  And frankly, although I was delighted to finish higher than last season, I'm fairly ambivalent about our own club going up as I'm not certain we're ready for that level based on the last three months of results.



Well exactly.. the league and the FA are the main culprits here.. In relation to the other clubs involved....."if the shoe was on the other foot etc" what would you do? probably what they have done...

Still.. I WANT SOME FOOTBALL. NOW.


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 30, 2015)

Scutta said:


> what about the severe disadvantage to the fans.... although not sure they have ever had to think about that.


Ha ha ha!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

Quick question just to be sure, would Enfield only face a 3 points deduction, or would Hendon receive 3 points as a void result as well?

Just thinking something through


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Apr 30, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Quick question just to be sure, would Enfield only face a 3 points deduction, or would Hendon receive 3 points as a void result as well?
> 
> Just thinking something through



Just the points deduction.


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2015)

Haven't had time to fully digest all this, but it's a total shambles. How was this not sorted out before the end of the season? It's been left too late and now screws absolutely everybody up.

No word yet on new dates?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 30, 2015)

magneze said:


> Haven't had time to fully digest all this, but it's a total shambles. How was this not sorted out before the end of the season? It's been left too late and now screws absolutely everybody up.
> 
> No word yet on new dates?


No, but hopefully we'll hear something today or tomorrow. 

At this rate, it could be June or July, which would mean scraping together supporters' teams to play each other in the play offs!


----------



## blueheaven (Apr 30, 2015)

Can't see it happening this weekend now. Way too late for teams and fans to get themselves sorted. I'd guess at maybe midweek next week for the semi-finals, with the final next weekend?


----------



## vicarofsibley (Apr 30, 2015)

Idea: play both semi-finals at the same time, on the same pitch at a neutral venue. Two teams attack one way, the other two attack the other way. Switch at half-time as standard and whoever scores the most goals goes up to the joyless Conference South.

Foolproof.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Personally if this looks like dragging on much longer I up for saying sod the playoffs and let Hendon go up. Their performances at the end of the season in pushing all the way to the last couple of games were nothing short of Herculean and though they may not be equipped off the field to compete at Conference South level, they've proved they can do it on the field. The other three classes will then take out a class action against the FA, the Isthmian League and Enfield Town for frivolous ligation or whatever its called for all the expenses paid out and the income lost. As my lawyer used to say, _"I love the smell of writs in the morning"._


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 30, 2015)

Think you misheard him Griff....


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Ritz? As in crackers?


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

Why aren't I in a Margate pub getting gloriously drunk right now?


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Anyway if the Police want to go on their summer holidays, we could always go for a three-sided game of Anarchist Football with Hendon and Margate..
http://sites.duke.edu/wcwp/2010/01/07/anarchist-football/


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

editor said:


> Why aren't I in a Margate pub getting gloriously drunk right now?



You may well be and all this is just alcohol-induced hallucination?


----------



## Cyclodunc (Apr 30, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Ritz? As in crackers?



Classic descent into addiction. Seen it happen to so many lawyers. They call it "going crackers". Terrible really. The line between recovery and oblivion is wafer thin...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 30, 2015)

.Edited because I didn't like a pedant post, but then realised nows not the time for such rubbish.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> .Edited because I didn't like a pedant post, but then realised nows not the time for such rubbish.



Edited because I didn't like a pedant post, but then realised *now is* not the time for such rubbish.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> .Edited because I didn't like a pedant post, but then realised nows not the time for such rubbish.



You have got a full stop in front of 'Edited' mate.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

Lewes FC have jumped into the affray

http://www.lewesfc.com/enfield4playoffs/


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Lewes FC have jumped into the affray
> 
> http://www.lewesfc.com/enfield4playoffs/



Hilarious.  Rule 1 - Mishi is always right.

These supporter owned clubs are crazy. If Lewes were benefiting from it they would not be so for natural justice.

If the rule is of strict liability then it is of strict liability.

EDIT - although a demand that Jack get on twitter is not a bad shout tbf.


----------



## SDE (Apr 30, 2015)

That lewes statement. What a crock of shit. Yes, I'm sure grays would say 'no thanks' if met police were to stand aside.


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2015)

Scutta said:


> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/metro...e-fc-club-statement-on-play-off--1422172.html
> 
> Police are in on the act as well...
> 
> ...





EDC said:


> I'm sure the Met Police are making the most noise.



Told you.

Anyway I've had a hard day at work, arrived at the Margate Premier Inn, greeted by the sleeping Lenny Henry.  I'm going to go to the pub on the harbour wall, The Lifeboat Inn, everything I would have done and get gloroiusly pissed.

Hopefully to do it all again shortly.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

And of course I am assuming Lewes have based this statement on the full revelation of all the evidence as presented at the FA hearing?

How long before we start seeing "Enfield Town is innocent" graffiti turning up all over the shop? Better guard the wicket at the Headingley test this summer!

Any pedants out there, should it be is innocent or are innocent?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

is


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Lewes FC have jumped into the affray
> 
> http://www.lewesfc.com/enfield4playoffs/



Can we deduct 3 points from Lewes for dropping a gobshite hashtag in there?


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Can we deduct 3 points from Lewes for dropping a gobshite hashtag in there?



Seems to be taking off.  I would have like Enfield to make the playoffs but not if they hold up our game beyond this weekend.


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2015)

I just want MORE FOOTBALL. More HAMLET. More DRINKING.


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> And of course I am assuming Lewes have based this statement on the full revelation of all the evidence as presented at the FA hearing?
> 
> How long before we start seeing "Enfield Town is innocent" graffiti turning up all over the shop? Better guard the wicket at the Headingley test this summer!
> 
> Any pedants out there, should it be is innocent or are innocent?



Sham 69 could write a song about it.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Glad to see there's still a few old gits out there who are clued in to this reference. Back then a lot of celebs and righteous types jumped on the bandwagon and yet what was the ultimate ending? Whoops!


----------



## twistyb (Apr 30, 2015)

Here comes the story of the Enfield game
The team the authorities came to blame
For something that they should have done
Points taken off but one time they could have been
Play-off champions of the Ryman ...

[harmonica]


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Pedant point here - Play off Champions? Its bad enough the playoff winners get a trophy and medals but to call them champions as well, ye gods!!!


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

At the moment what with the Lewes letter flying around and being RT'd by every Tom, Dick and Harry with no connection to the matter or an inkling of all the facts, its more likely than ever that the playoffs will be delayed even longer.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

To be fair when #wallgate happened all the Ryman clubs came out in support.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> At the moment what with the Lewes letter flying around and being RT'd by every Tom, Dick and Harry with no connection to the matter or an inkling of all the facts, its more likely than ever that the playoffs will be delayed even longer.



Gives us time to think was that dress really blue and black.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

Just been informed that the above did not actually happen


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2015)

EDC said:


> Told you.
> 
> Anyway I've had a hard day at work, arrived at the Margate Premier Inn, greeted by the sleeping Lenny Henry.  I'm going to go to the pub on the harbour wall, The Lifeboat Inn, everything I would have done and get gloroiusly pissed.
> 
> Hopefully to do it all again shortly.



Just met a Bermondsey boy in The Lifeboat who used to play for Fisher, he was very pally with the previous Dulwich Hamlet owners.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> To be fair when #wallgate happened all the Ryman clubs came out in support.



Irony? Actually I've still got the letter from Fetcham Grove, laminated behind bulletproof glass with an armed bodyguard 24 hours a day.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Believe that was the origin of the Moral Victory with the management and club maintaining a dignified silence, accepting the decision and though the battle was lost the war was won. If we start to lose that attitude what has Dulwich Hamlet become?


----------



## vornstyle76 (Apr 30, 2015)

Fucking hell, you are all aware "the moral victory" emerged out of a pisstake when someone was so drunk and incensed at a game last season they started screaming "I hope your mums die of AIDS!!" at the opposition defence? Try that for a "dignified silence".


----------



## Fingers (Apr 30, 2015)

My blog post was refused discussion on the East London Radio _Grass Roots Footy show_ because it criticized the FA and Ryman League.  Edgy show!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2015)

Yep...well done Lewes on their 'Moral Victory'. Me...now, I'll give them the benefit of doubt & 'blame' the posties...so I'll assume it was 'lost in the post'...but it's a shame they weren't so responsive when I wrote them a letter of complaint after we played there earlier this season, & I complained about anti-gay songs from some of their fans in the first half, because we played in pink.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (Apr 30, 2015)

vornstyle76 said:


> Fucking hell, you are all aware "the moral victory" emerged out of a pisstake when someone was so drunk and incensed at a game last season they started screaming "I hope your mums die of AIDS!!" at the opposition defence? Try that for a "dignified silence".


Funnily enough I doubt if many of our fans knew of that origin...

Could have been worse...they might have wanted any of our fans who happen to landlords dead...


----------



## Hamlet Pete (Apr 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So far only Dulwich have not put out a statement denouncing the FA and their incompetence.  I think we should.
> 
> And I also think a message from the Supporter's Trust on behalf of the fans that have been screwed about





Fingers said:


> My blog post was refused discussion on the East London Radio _Grass Roots Footy show_ because it criticized the FA and Ryman League.  Edgy show!



The Ryman Round Up Show on Hawks Radio (online) are taking calls now talking about the league, phone 01279 899150


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2015)

What a boring show that was.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Apr 30, 2015)

EDC said:


> What a boring show that was.



Beats the Leaders Question Time to say the least, probably.


----------



## EDC (Apr 30, 2015)

I was trying to listen to/watch both!

Here, alone in my Margate hotel room.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

EDC said:


> I was trying to listen to/watch both!
> 
> Here, alone in my Margate hotel room.



Maybe you should have come to the playoffs and stopped sulking.

We won 10 0.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

Watching Forbidden History on Yesterday, Jamie Theakston investigating the Illuminati so I feel I should start considering a conspiracy theory in this curious case. The FA head of discipline, Mr Mark Ives, is referred to as a former player at Isthmian league level as well as CEO of the Hertfordshire FA. Does anyone know who he played for?

According to the findings of the hearing the Enfield secretary contacted Mr Ives and got what seems to an informal agreement that things could be sorted out as did the Enfield manager in a verbal conversation.

If I were of a highly suspicious nature I might say that this smacks of a "backroom deal" that got found out later. Of course I'm not but there could be those out there who might well be.


----------



## Paula_G (Apr 30, 2015)

How much more moral, truly Corinthian and in the spirit of the Isthmian motto "honor suffit" would have been had Lewes' letter asked that ourselves, Margate and the Met step aside from the playoffs allowing Hendon to be promoted as Runners-up an honour they had earned over the 46 games of the regular season. The clubs would then be compensated from League funds whilst any fans  left out of pocket would receive a pass which would allow free admission to all Isthmian Prem games next season. Too utopian perhaps?


----------



## GregDHFC (Apr 30, 2015)

13 pages in and I still don't know when I'm going to get to watch the play-off semi-final.


----------



## B.I.G (Apr 30, 2015)

If any of our players are unavailable when / if the semi takes place I am going to rage.


----------



## Joe K (May 1, 2015)

I've got a vested interest in this because a delay in the fixture being played will allow me to go to the final, _if _we get there, and possibly even the semi-final if this disorganisation continues much longer. I can't help but feel, though, that there's a degree of outrage here that's misplaced, or at least doesn't take into account the frequency with which these things happen in non-league. It's semi-professional - which, lest we forget, is the glass-half-full way of saying 'semi-amateur' - local football: if the organisers haven't taken into account things like pre-booked hotels and trains it's because most Step 3 clubs don't have significant numbers of followers who are willing to give over the same amount of time to a relatively local play-off that Premier League fans give to a European away. What the league or the FA would expect would be a few coachloads, a few drinks in the bar afterwards, all off home. Lower-league football is deliberately scaled-down to allow the players to fit games in with day jobs (Darlington's best player over the last few seasons has often gone straight onto factory nightshifts after a midweek game) and it's not unreasonable for organisers to think that it's this manageability which is attractive for fans as well. 

I'm not saying that this couldn't have been handled with more logistical dexterity, but it is ultimately Just One Of Those Things and not even comparable, really, to recent Isthmian fiascos such as Wallgate - which would have been a genuine travesty of sporting justice - or the trouble at the POF between Boreham Wood and K's a few years ago.


----------



## EDC (May 1, 2015)

I forgot to mention, the weather  was  perfect  down here  last night.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 1, 2015)

Looking on the bright side, I don't have a hangover this morning.


----------



## Joe K (May 1, 2015)

More thoughts on this: people getting exercised about the postponement because it stands at odds to an aim to 'grow grassroots football' is itself pretty problematic and very much a case of needing to be careful what you wish for. You all understand that this is, regrettably, a market economy, in which the consequences of growth beyond a certain level always involve increased commodification? If everyone started going to non-league, make no mistake - the prices would go up, rather than down (a situation that could only be achieved with price-capping, something I think we're unlikely to see as long as we have a neoliberal government calling the shots). To a certain degree, what allows you your ten quid tickets and your drinks on the terraces and every other latecoming-article-about-Dulwich-Hamlet-cliche-bingo-commonplace is the fact that non-league football is run in an inevitably slipshod way and it has to deal with a level of contingency you just don't get in the professional game. When you look at the amount that has to be managed, it's an absolute miracle that organised football below Step 1 or 2 actually happens at all: it's a vast, byzantine structure teetering permanently on the brink of collapse and somehow just managing to avoid it. If you ask it to conform to the logistical standards of professional football, you're basically asking a warehouse rave in 1988 to behave like Creamfields circa 2005. If you're genuinely against the commodification of the game, it's probably worth at least having a little think about that.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 1, 2015)

I think you make some fair points. Personally I'd say that although the whole thing has been a bit of a mess, the one point where it became very frustrating is that they specifically confirmed the game was definitely on before changing their mind. Without that I think most people would have put up with the mess, and I don't think that's a Premier League level of organisation.


----------



## bringbackelmo (May 1, 2015)

Despite being quite well-versed in the incompetence of the FA and some non-league committees I'm still amazed at how badly this is being handled.

Is there a timeline for sorting it out? Presumably Enfield have an appeal deadline? Is it a case of sitting tight and seeing what happens next?

On a personal note I too would have missed the semi and the final, so I'm not too upset from that perspective but its bloody awful for the clubs and the fans generally.


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

> *Enfield Town*
> 6 mins ·
> 
> SUPPORTERS UPDATE
> ...


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 1, 2015)

TBH although I have some sympathy with Enfield, the FA/league don't really have any obligation to consider their proposals.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 1, 2015)




----------



## B.I.G (May 1, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


>




Cheers Duncan.  Also a fair statement from them.

Although they forgot a certain hashtag.

Disappointing.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 1, 2015)

Wealdstone raider has had his say:


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Wealdstone raider has had his say:




That is that settled then. Sack the top brass at the FA and stick Gordon in charge.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 1, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


>




"The Club now has the ability to appeal the Leagues decision to The Football Association which has the power to alter the decision of the League."

We can expect a few more days then possibly before any confirmation of playoff dates as such. No rush at all in the eyes of the FA.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> "The Club now has the ability to appeal the Leagues decision to The Football Association which has the power to alter the decision of the League."
> 
> We can expect a few more days then possibly before any confirmation of playoff dates as such. No rush at all in the eyes of the FA.


Well, it's not like the fans or the payers have got anything in particular on. All their diaries are, of course, completely blank.  Take your time FA!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 1, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Wealdstone raider has had his say:


----------



## twistyb (May 1, 2015)

"although the Club had reported the matter to The FA on 26th January, The FA had not been able to hold a hearing until 22 April."

End of July it is, then. At least Margate should be nice that time of year.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 1, 2015)

twistyb said:


> "
> 
> End of July it is, then. At least Margate should be nice that time of year.



I'm away on holiday from the 18th-26th May. I know when I think it will end up being.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 1, 2015)

editor said:


> Well, it's not like the fans or the payers have got anything in particular on. All their diaries are, of course, completely blank.  Take your time FA!



This is my first season loving and following non league coming from the Premier League/Championship bubble, where the biggest farce I can remember was Mourinho complaining about him having a PL match on the Sunday and a UCL match on the Wednesday, and the media agreed. The way the teams are being treated here are diabolical, and to be honest makes me feel awful for everyone involved, and in this case, it's Dulwich getting the worse for the fans, and Enfield suffering the loss of a playoff place.

If the FA treat non league like dogshit, no wonder people sometimes turn back to league.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 1, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


>




"The Board kindly requests that everyone else keeps their big fat heads out of our business."

Genuinely though, I think its a fair statement, and although I initially had some sympathy for Enfield Town, they've worn it a bit thin with their constant demands for "justice".


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 1, 2015)

Hurricane Carter must have got your goat


----------



## iamwithnail (May 1, 2015)

Hurry upppppp. It's totally going to be when I'm on holiday. My pre bought ticket will be like a ticket to the final nirvana shows that never happened.


----------



## bodger_barnett (May 1, 2015)

Considering that the FA are often talking about improving the appeal of the game at the grassroots level, it's hard to see that this sort of situation does anything but harm to the reputation of the non league.

If you ever listen to Test Match Special, they're always talking about how apparently small things - like insisting on leaving the pitch for an hour whenever there's a tiny drop of rain - have a huge impact on the way that people view cricket and I think the same is true when it comes to non league football.

It's pretty easy to imagine someone that's just started coming to non league games looking at this situation and losing interest in Ryman League football.


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

No football tomorrow? Eff all to do but to rant in the corner whilst slowly rocking backwards and forwards in a chair?

Peckham Town FC are playing Belvedere at home tomorrow at 2:45am (five mins walk from West Dulwich Station - and yes they have a bar)

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> No football tomorrow? Eff all to do but to rant in the corner whilst slowly rocking backwards and forwards in a chair?
> 
> Peckham Town FC are playing Belvedere at home tomorrow at 2:45am (five mins walk from West Dulwich Station - and yes they have a bar)
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/


Hahaha. 2.45am? Is there a dancefloor?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> No football tomorrow? Eff all to do but to rant in the corner whilst slowly rocking backwards and forwards in a chair?
> 
> Peckham Town FC are playing Belvedere at home tomorrow at *2:45am* (five mins walk from West Dulwich Station - and yes they have a bar)
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/peckhamtownfootballclub/



think youre on your own tonight


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> think youre on your own tonight



Good point Tony, it has not got floodlights either!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Good point Tony, it has not got floodlights either!



Well we can both go, get a football (or if worst comes to the worst we can get a pink balloon), torch each, and just have a kickaround ourselves.

Free tickets for all to attend!


----------



## Fingers (May 1, 2015)

Tony_LeaS said:


> Well we can both go, get a football (or if worst comes to the worst we can get a pink balloon), torch each, and just have a kickaround ourselves.
> 
> Free tickets for all to attend!



I forgot to mention it is free (the 2.45am and 2.45pm game)


----------



## B.I.G (May 1, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=88&v=xPxnOsk-BlQ

Interesting interview with Margate GK about the delay.


----------



## darryl (May 1, 2015)

So right at the end, Nikki Bull says Enfield Town have *14 days* to appeal!

How long is this going to drag on for?!


----------



## blueheaven (May 1, 2015)

OK well it's gone 5pm on Friday now so guessing it's safe to assume there won't be anything over Bank Holiday weekend and this is going to be midweek next week at the very earliest.

At least if they'd let us play last night there would now be one less team and set of fans who were being messed about.

Sigh.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=88&v=xPxnOsk-BlQ
> 
> Interesting interview with Margate GK about the delay.


Not enough football clichés in there. I'm only saying this for the fans.


----------



## B.I.G (May 1, 2015)

Fact remains - we had a pretty much fit squad, whereas Hendon and Margate now have players coming back from injury.

I also have no idea if any of our players will be going on holiday - certainly they all deserve one.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 1, 2015)

He looks scared when talking about playing Dulwich. You can see the fear in his eyes!!!


----------



## EDC (May 1, 2015)

Baby Oisín will be walking before this fixture gets decided.


----------



## EDC (May 1, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Fact remains - we had a pretty much fit squad, whereas Hendon and Margate now have players coming back from injury.



It's certainly suited them, no doubt a reason behind their whinging.  The attraction of the Conference South is diminishing, it's a wank Division and Hendon are welcome to it with their 110 fans.


----------



## B.I.G (May 1, 2015)

EDC said:


> It's certainly suited them, no doubt a reason behind their whinging.  The attraction of the Conference South is diminishing, it's a wank Division and Hendon are welcome to it with their 110 fans.


----------



## B.I.G (May 1, 2015)

It's also nice that Hendon are playing the London Senior Cup on 7th May so all their players will not be on holiday and they have a competitive game to keep match fit.

But don't worry - we could have already been out the playoffs and looking forward to next season.


----------



## Scutta (May 1, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=88&v=xPxnOsk-BlQ
> 
> Interesting interview with Margate GK about the delay.


14 days to appeal?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 1, 2015)

They'll surely want to get it done quickly themselves for reasons outlined in that video.


----------



## Paula_G (May 1, 2015)

Must admit, looking at that video, I'm impressed how many Champions Leagues Margate have won since the new money came in..


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 1, 2015)

Good interview, he pretty much echos the feelings demonstrated here, with an appropiate disdain for the way its been handled. So will the fa "bottle it" and just put Hendon up.....


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 1, 2015)

to be honest..i'm at the stage where i'm simply don't care...and if Hendon want promotion that badly then they can bloody well have it.


----------



## Fingers (May 2, 2015)

Here we go, from Enfield:


*Enfield Town*
3 hrs · 


BREAKING NEWS BREAKING NEWS

Over the last few days the Enfield Town Board has been considering whether or not to appeal against the both the FA's decision and the Ryman League's decision in relation to charges against ETFC and Aryan Tajbakhsh.

The Board has decided to proceed with an appeal against the FA decision. A date for this appeal has been set for 8th May. The Board will aim to make an announcement next week on whether or not the Club intends to appeal against the Ryman League decision.

In the meantime, the club would like to thank other clubs, supporters and commentators for the overwhelming messages of support for our stance. We would like to thank Lewes FC in particular for launching their "Call for support for Enfield Town Football Club" campaign. We have been truly overwhelmed by these sympathetic messages, including some which have put forward some suggestions for fund-raising should we wish to pursue the issues further. The ethos of non-league football has been evident in every message!

COYTOWNERS


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2015)

An open letter to Enfield fans:

I feel sorry for you all, it's terrible to have the chance of the play offs taken away from you at the last minute. The authorities are a clueless shambles. It's great you are a fan owned club. We support you.  But maybe next season you should consider employing a better and more efficient club secretary who can accurately discharge the duties required to run a football club at this level. It's more than you deserve.


----------



## Al Crane (May 2, 2015)

So if the appeal is done and dusted on the 8th then it looks like semi finals could be heading for weds 13th? Final at the weekend? Either way I can already sense that I'll end up missing one or both games. With the Hamburg weekend only 3 weeks away it's not inconceivable that the final could end up on the same weekend


----------



## iamwithnail (May 2, 2015)

^^^ This.  I'm away 12th-19th, so book your coach tickets for then.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2015)

Anyone know who is going to play our players wagers until then? The whole thing is a shambles! If Enfield Town lose their appeal will they be compensating clubs they have fucked about?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2015)

Oh, and while we're at it...our pitch renovations were supposed to start on Monday 11th May...so if we are a home in the final where would we play it? Or will the  renovations be postponed, thus affecting the state of our pitch for next season?


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 2, 2015)

Considering this protracted fiasco affects several thousand fans, staff and players, am I being unrealistic in suggesting that these fucktard football mandarins should convene an emergency hearing immediately? 

Is it too late to start an angry online petition by means of applying fan pressure for the swiftest possible resolution?


----------



## Fingers (May 2, 2015)

http://tle-online.com/fa-make-farce-of-ryman-premier-play-offs/


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 2, 2015)

I'm just a casual Hamlet fan yet this really boils my piss. I can't imagine how dejected/angry/bemused you folk must be.


----------



## EDC (May 2, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> So if the appeal is done and dusted on the 8th then it looks like semi finals could be heading for weds 13th? Final at the weekend? Either way I can already sense that I'll end up missing one or both games. With the Hamburg weekend only 3 weeks away it's not inconceivable that the final could end up on the same weekend



Same here, the wife's away and I don't think she'll appreciate me taking the kids to Margate for a midweek game during the school term.


----------



## darryl (May 2, 2015)

What bugs me is the issue at the core of the problem - is the system of player registration really that shoddy?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 2, 2015)

Just make it a 3 way tie like the scottish leagues. 3rd and 4th play in a semi final, winner takes on 2nd in the final possibly at a neutral ground.

Obviously a rash idea, but at this rate the Premier League are gonna finish before us.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 2, 2015)

Beggars belief.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2015)

If they can't sort out the match let's decide it via a sing-off followed by a drinking competition amongst the fans. I reckon we'd be in with an excellent chance.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2015)

They have procedures to follow...and ordinary fans come way below that, in their agenda.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2015)

Al Crane said:


> So if the appeal is done and dusted on the 8th then it looks like semi finals could be heading for weds 13th? Final at the weekend? Either way I can already sense that I'll end up missing one or both games. With the Hamburg weekend only 3 weeks away it's not inconceivable that the final could end up on the same weekend


Well I've booked my flights,so given the choice, if it were to ever stretch out that long...it would be no contest for me. Hamburg one hundred per cent! I really, genuinely, don't care about the play-offs anymore.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 2, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Oh, and while we're at it...our pitch renovations were supposed to start on Monday 11th May...so if we are a home in the final where would we play it? Or will the  renovations be postponed, thus affecting the state of our pitch for next season?


 cant just delay the pitch works ?


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 2, 2015)

I have no idea. The companies that do that sort of thing have their own schedules.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 2, 2015)

Fingers said:


> http://tle-online.com/fa-make-farce-of-ryman-premier-play-offs/


Amazing how many people don't seem to have read the FA judgement and think Enfield have been hard done by. They're bang to rights according to the rulebook.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 2, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Amazing how many people don't seem to have read the FA judgement and think Enfield have been hard done by. They're bang to rights according to the rulebook.



They are, but the only "hard done by" aspect of it is that if they hadn't reported it, it probably would never have been noticed.  And, reportedly they were told they could just not play the player for two games and that would make it ok - although they were pretty naive to take that for granted without getting it in official writing.


----------



## B.I.G (May 2, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> They are, but the only "hard done by" aspect of it is that if they hadn't reported it, it probably would never have been noticed.  And, reportedly they were told they could just not play the player for two games and that would make it ok - although they were pretty naive to take that for granted without getting it in official writing.



The old If I hadn't turned myself into the police they would not have caught me defence. Always works at the old Bailey.


----------



## Paula_G (May 2, 2015)

Think the only way Enfield can win their case is if the FA person who gave them that information speaks in their defence probably at the cost of his job.


----------



## B.I.G (May 2, 2015)

Enfield and Hendon have achieved their goal as no one on here seems to care about the playoffs anymore so now it's only Margate they have to beat. 

#missionaccomplished

#weonlyaskedthefa

#cunts


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 2, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Enfield and Hendon have achieved their goal as no one on here seems to care about the playoffs anymore so now it's only Margate they have to beat.
> 
> #missionaccomplished
> 
> ...



I reckon the end result of all this will be that the Met Police will go up.


----------



## Terry.c (May 2, 2015)

Enfields own fault they are in this situation, no two ways about it. It's clear in the fa report, which says they could have acted a lot quicker than what they did. They gave vague answers to questions, ie ( I can't remember what database we looked at ) and when the fa looked at their database it was flagged up straight away. As someone has already said they had their own agenda and that was to see where we finish and go from there. I still say fuck Hendon as it down to them our game was called off.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 2, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> The old If I hadn't turned myself into the police they would not have caught me defence. Always works at the old Bailey.



Well, yes, of course - but this isn't exactly a case for the Old Bailey.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 2, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> Well, yes, of course - but this isn't exactly a case for the Old Bailey.


 any news


----------



## Paula_G (May 2, 2015)

Yes, there's a new royal baby . The government always arranges these things to distract from really bad news.


----------



## Paula_G (May 2, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> cant just delay the pitch works ?


 Delay the start and you run the risk of this overrunning which may well impact on preseason games depending on the schedule the contractors are looking at.


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 2, 2015)

Are there still tickets available, for when ever the new fixture will be? Cheers. 

Was it 600 available?

Ps fuckin hurry up FA/Ryman/Tory government (whoever) ffs, etc


----------



## Paula_G (May 3, 2015)

jonesyboyo said:


> Are there still tickets available, for when ever the new fixture will be? Cheers.
> 
> Was it 600 available?
> 
> Ps fuckin hurry up FA/Ryman/Tory government (whoever) ffs, etc


There are but until we know when, or if, the play-offs take place sales are currently suspended.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 3, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Delay the start and you run the risk of this overrunning which may well impact on preseason games depending on the schedule the contractors are looking at.


The other factor is that a relatively small number of specialist contractors will be working on everyone else's pitch; obviously all clubs want work doing within a short timeframe, so if you postpone it can be a bit like missing a medical appointment then having to wait ages for a new one.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 3, 2015)

Terry.c said:


> I still say fuck Hendon as it down to them our game was called off.


Sorry, but the buck stops with the FA.  Hendon probably thought the matter might be resolved last week and their semi would be shoehorned in on Saturday (yesterday) with the final still going ahead 48 hours later on the Bank Holiday as sheduled.  The FA should have said, sorry, but we've already assured Margate & Dulwich their match is not affected.  By way of compromise they could have agreed not to ask the winners of the Hendon semi to play the final within 3 or 4 days of their semi eventually taking place.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 3, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Sorry, but the buck stops with the FA.  Hendon probably thought the matter might be resolved last week and their semi would be shoehorned in on Saturday (yesterday) with the final still going ahead 48 hours later on the Bank Holiday as sheduled.  The FA should have said, sorry, but we've already assured Margate & Dulwich their match is not affected.  By way of compromise they could have agreed not to ask the winners of the Hendon semi to play the final within 3 or 4 days of their semi eventually taking place.


 the situation needs to be sorted asap !


----------



## EDC (May 3, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> the situation needs to be sorted asap !


 You don't say.


----------



## the 12th man (May 3, 2015)

I think it is time for this to be dragged out til pre season.......Margate in mid July will suit!


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 3, 2015)

Maybe that's some reasoning the FA are considering.

"Margate on a Spring rainy day is fucking awful, so we are dragging this out so you can have a nice day! And YOU lot say we aren't thoughtful.."


----------



## B.I.G (May 3, 2015)

http://www.fansfocus.com/topic/186402-appeal-fund-supporting-your-club/#entry1981707

Enfield are now raising money to take it further when they inevitably lose their appeal.

We can pull out the playoffs now I guess and let Met Police and Enfield take our place.


----------



## toby kempton (May 3, 2015)

are the fa and ryman waiting for wembley stadium to be available to book and play the play off final there?


----------



## gareth taylor (May 3, 2015)

toby kempton said:


> are the fa and ryman waiting for wembley stadium to be available to book and play the play off final there?


 not Wembley again its a place full on unhappy memories for me !


----------



## Paula_G (May 4, 2015)

Might bugger up the fixtures for next season unless they introduce Team X into Conference South. Alternatively do what they did in the case of Thurrock and make assumptions viz Carshalton being sent to East Thurrock for their Boxing Day "derby". Question is who do you "assume" will be promoted, Hendon's festive derby would most move likely be Wealdstone as would Enfield Town's, Margate likely to be Maidstone and I reckon we'd get Sutton. That said we'd probably end up with Stains.


----------



## keith1 (May 4, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Might bugger up the fixtures for next season unless they introduce Team X into Conference South. Alternatively do what they did in the case of Thurrock and make assumptions viz Carshalton being sent to East Thurrock for their Boxing Day "derby". Question is who do you "assume" will be promoted, Hendon's festive derby would most move likely be Wealdstone as would Enfield Town's, Margate likely to be Maidstone and I reckon we'd get Sutton. That said we'd probably end up with Stains.


Griff - as Staines finished bottom of Conference South I doubt we would play them in that league.  Mind you, we could play them in the Ryman.  My head hurts with all this


----------



## Paula_G (May 4, 2015)

My head still hurting with all the "we woz hard done" by stories emanating from North London. Had some interesting off the record conversations with individuals involved in football on the secretarial, administrative and officialdom side of the game and there seems to a groundswell of the opinion that someone was trying to do a "gentleman's agreement" to get Enfield off the hook for the original cock-up in playing a suspended player.

There also seems to a lot of hot air blowing out too. All this talk of a replay of the game in which Enfield got the 3 points docked would be unfair on all the clubs that had completed their season and could see the final positions altered, and yes I am aware that this means Dulwich potentially suffers the greatest effect even if some might prefer a short trip up to Hendon as opposed to a seaside jolly in Margate. Would the league declare the game null and void if either side failed to field their strongest possible side?

And as for the Lewes letter, great in principle until you dig a little deeper and realise that clubs are not INVITED to the playoffs like some children's birthday party, they qualify. As Lewes know very well the playoffs run a team short if any one of the teams finishing in a qualifying position is unable to take part for any reason.


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

editor can we change the thread title please?

I recommend: Unknown: Unknown


----------



## pinknblue (May 4, 2015)

I've sent the following email to Alan Turvey, Nick Robinson and all the directors of the Ryman League today. You can find their email addresses on the Isthmian League web-site if you want to add anything else! I think we ought to put pressure on them to sort this mess out quickly!

Dear Sirs and Madams,
As a long time follower of non-league football and a keen supporter of Dulwich Hamlet, I feel obliged to comment upon the shambolic mess you've made of the play-off situation.
It seems extremely hard on Enfield to have docked them 3 points when it's questionable whether they were to blame for the misunderstanding with their player. It also seems unfair that you've deducted them 3 points when the FA only gave Enfield a warning.
With regard to the effects on Dulwich Hamlet, I would like to make the following points:
1/ Lots of DH supporters lost money for accommodation and travel that they had pre-booked for the semi-final tie in Margate. Did you take this into consideration when Hendon demanded the game be cancelled? My guess is that it probably never even crossed your minds!
2/ DHFC lost money for transport they had already booked for the game.
3/ The probability that DHFC has to pay players extra wages for no extra income. I fully expect the FA / Ryman League to compensate the club and supporters for these costs, (as well as the costs detailed in points 1 & 2 above), that have arisen as a result of THEIR OWN INCOMPETENCE, as they had at least 2 months to sort this mess out!
4/ The likelihood that a number of DHFC players will be on holiday if the playoffs ever actually happen.
5/ The fact that we had an almost fully fit squad and were coming into some decent form at the season end. Margate will now have opportunity to get any injured players fit. Hendon's argument that they'd be disadvantaged if our game was played (on the date it was supposed to be!), because of the winners of Margate v Dulwich having more recovery time, seems fairly weak to me. This has also disadvantaged us! Did you take this into consideration when cancelling the Margate v Dulwich game? I doubt it!
6/ If Dulwich did win their play-off semi final and were at home to the 5th placed team in the final, we may not be able to play our game at home as major work on our pitch is due to start on 11th May and this may not be able to be altered.
In my opinion, it is very questionable whether either the FA's systems or your own are fit for purpose. You clearly aren't very good at  running this league and you've made a lot of people very angry as well as making an absolute mockery of the play-offs. Furthermore, you've made yourselves the laughing stock of non-league football. I sincerely hope and expect you to resolve this situation very quickly and to compensate all affected clubs for their financial losses,
Yours faithfully,
Nick Tills


----------



## Paula_G (May 4, 2015)

While a worthy letter Enfield have been found guilty by the FA of playing a suspended player. As the findings said the individual that told them it was okay to drop the player to make up for it was not entitled to do so. Once the guilty verdict was sent down the league rules meant that a three point deduction was the only option, a replay being out of the question as the rest of the league had been completed by then. The league rules were changed from "may" to "shall" after the Jermaine Darlington affair at AFC Wimbledon (google it - can't be arsenaled to go into it further). Unless Mr Mark Ives, Head of Discipline at the FA, former Isthmian League player and CEO of the Hertfordshire FA, speaks out in Enfield's defence and explains why such a decision was made I fail to understand where Enfield can find an escape route. They say they have taken legal advice and their lawyers say they have a case. Then again rarely do they turn down a case unless they fear not getting paid rather than not winning. Remember a conversation with the family solicitor who was on the defence in a high-profile murder case and him telling me his client was guilty as sin. Of course he couldn't say that publicly.


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

Griffin speaks the truth.

It is known.


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

Hertfordshire FA lols


----------



## gareth taylor (May 4, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Hertfordshire FA lols


 all this is not what team needed to end the season !


----------



## Scolly (May 4, 2015)

I'm finally pissed off with this whole affair... I've have to find room for 50 streamers and 60 balloons in my boxes for my impending house move. Will the FA pay for my extra moving cost... will they...


----------



## B.I.G (May 4, 2015)

Scolly said:


> I'm finally pissed off with this whole affair... I've have to find room for 50 streamers and 60 balloons in my boxes for my impending house move. Will the FA pay for my extra moving cost... will they...



Inside an oversized paper mache head?


----------



## Paula_G (May 5, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> all this is not what team needed to end the season !



Why do I start thinking of Fawlty Towers? Basil Fawlty: Next contestant, Mrs. Sybil Fawlty from Torquay. Specialist subject - the bleeding obvious.


----------



## Fingers (May 6, 2015)

The Guardian have picked the whole shambles up.  

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/06/enfield-town-fa-ryman-league?CMP=share_btn_tw


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 6, 2015)

A friend of mine is a Guardian sports writer and I played football with him last night. Was filling him in on the details.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 7, 2015)

I know the hearing is tomorrow but is there any indication of when the games might be played, surely they must have pencilled in a prospective day next week with the other clubs involved? Please tell me there is someone in amongst all this that has half a brain cell!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> I know the hearing is tomorrow but is there any indication of when the games might be played, surely they must have pencilled in a prospective day next week with the other clubs involved? Please tell me there is someone in amongst all this that has half a brain cell!



I might be wrong but my understanding is that the most likely result is that the penalty will be upheld and then Enfield will appeal that. So it's quite likely the dates will be put back again.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 7, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I might be wrong but my understanding is that the most likely result is that the penalty will be upheld and then Enfield will appeal that. So it's quite likely the dates will be put back again.



How many times are they allowed to appeal their appeal?

Because it seems like they have the appetite to appeal every appeal.  We might be stuck in the 2014/15 season for decades.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 7, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> How many times are they allowed to appeal their appeal?
> 
> Because it seems like they have the appetite to appeal every appeal.  We might be stuck in the 2014/15 season for decades.



God knows - someone else might have a better handle on it than me but that's what I've been told. 

I'm not even sure exactly who is making the decision at the moment - the FA or the League - or whether they can appeal both.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 7, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> We might be stuck in the 2014/15 season for decades.


without ever actually playing, there will just be the rabble, singing, swaggering and getting pissed, and racking up the moral victories.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 7, 2015)

Send in the robot footballers. Crank the discipline setting up to "swaggering and naughty". Fun in the sun.


----------



## Pink Panther (May 7, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I might be wrong but my understanding is that the most likely result is that the penalty will be upheld and then Enfield will appeal that. So it's quite likely the dates will be put back again.


I thought this was the last step before taking legal action against the FA?  Member clubs really shouldn't be allowed to take legal action against the FA over the results of hearings/appeals.  It's ridiculous.

Enfield Town now appear to be so consumed by their self-importance that they're just showing a total disregard for their fellow clubs who are caught up in all of this; they've totally shafted Hendon, Margate and ourselves and completely ruined the climax to our seasons.  It's ironic that the whole shambles arose because one Enfield player appeared in a game when he shouldn't have, yet if these play-offs ever go ahead the other three sides will probably all be missing players who would have been available on the original dates, but no longer are.  Personally I've completely lost interest in the play-offs now.  I just want the whole thing to go away so we can have a crack at wining the championship next season.  Well done Enfield Town, give yourselves a great big pat on the back for pursuing your crusade for 'justice' with such blind determination.  

Although the FA are guilty of gross incompetence, the facts are that ETFC *did* field an ineligible player in a match they won, and they *could* have noticed the player's disciplinary record on the FA's databases if they'd looked hard enough.  I strongly suspect they're being somewhat 'economical with the truth' concerning their complete innocence of making any infringements.


----------



## Scutta (May 7, 2015)

I just booked a meeting next thursday afternoon, the 14th... probably when the play off will now be.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 7, 2015)

In all of this the moral victory has definitely not been won by either side! While I do feel a bit for Enfield getting caught up in the ongoing incompetence that is The FA, rules are rules and if we didn't have rules where would we be?... Tooting ;-)


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 7, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> rules are rules and if we didn't have rules where would we be?... Tooting ;-)


And if we had too many rules, we be in Mitchum ;-)


----------



## Paula_G (May 7, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> A friend of mine is a Guardian sports writer and I played football with him last night. Was filling him in on the details.



Would this explain this hurriedly written and thinly researched piece that appeared on the Grauniad website yesterday evening?
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/06/enfield-town-fa-ryman-league


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 7, 2015)

That ain't him


----------



## Scutta (May 8, 2015)

any news on the hearing today?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

When the fuckity fuck is this fucking game going to fucking take place?


----------



## bodger_barnett (May 8, 2015)

Or:-

Is this fucking game going to fucking take place?


----------



## Paula_G (May 8, 2015)

Starting to feel like I'm a kid again off on the summer holidays to Margate...
Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


----------



## StephenMac (May 8, 2015)

Scutta said:


> any news on the hearing today?


Don't think the FA have their morning bed baths until about midday. Then there's lunch and a few gins at their private clubs...


----------



## EDC (May 8, 2015)

editor said:


> When the fuckity fuck is this fucking game going to fucking take place?



It'll be soon after Enfield's appeal following their failed appeal after their first appeal after being docked three points which I now feel they richly deserve and if it goes on any longer they ought to be relegated.


----------



## Scutta (May 8, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Starting to feel like I'm a kid again off on the summer holidays to Margate...
> Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet?


I spy with my little eye..................., no, nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

Could be time for a A BREAKAWAY LEAGUE.


----------



## EDC (May 8, 2015)

No chance.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

EDC said:


> No chance.


I've already got a sponsor.


----------



## Paula_G (May 8, 2015)

Six hours of deliberation and the decision is now adjourned until Monday!!


----------



## Scutta (May 8, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Six hours of deliberation and the decision is now adjourned until Monday!!


quelle surprise


----------



## Paula_G (May 8, 2015)

I've had my finger poised over hotel booking site all afternoon and now this!!


----------



## Scutta (May 8, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> I've had my finger poised over hotel booking site all afternoon and now this!!



... could mean they may over turn it in Enfields favour as if they were just going to stick to there guns it would be a pretty easy decision to come to... (although I know this is the FA)

Probably means if they come to that decision and Met police leave it then the game wont be until next Saturday at the earliest... any week night after Monday would be to little prep... which could benefit us as we could may bring a lot more support.


----------



## StephenMac (May 8, 2015)

Fucking hell, a six hour working day. No wonder they need a rest. Enfield's QC must be pissing himself.


----------



## B.I.G (May 8, 2015)

Forgiveness will be had providing:

1. Playoff matches are Saturday and Saturday.
2. Every player is in our squad that would have been on the original date.

Otherwise the wrath of B.I.G.


----------



## B.I.G (May 8, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Fucking hell, a six hour working day. No wonder they need a rest. Enfield's QC must be pissing himself.



He got paid


----------



## bringbackelmo (May 8, 2015)

Jesus that is embarrassing - they should have locked themselves in until they came up with an answer. Simply not good enough.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 8, 2015)

Blimey...I am flying out to Hamburg on Wednesday 20th...I may miss the final if we get there!

How on earth are we supposed to field a full team, if our players are on pre-arranged holidays?


----------



## B.I.G (May 8, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Blimey...I am flying out to Hamburg on Wednesday 20th...I may miss the final if we get there!
> 
> How on earth are we supposed to field a full team, if our players are on pre-arranged holidays?



Well we probably can't, in which case I will have a vendetta with Hendon.


----------



## EDC (May 8, 2015)

I've written off my chances of going to Margate and probably the final if Dulwich Hamlet get there now.

Ticket anyone?


----------



## gareth taylor (May 8, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Six hours of deliberation and the decision is now adjourned until Monday!!


 what a joke the ryman league are !


----------



## Scutta (May 8, 2015)

Tbf im still hoping I wake up and its thursday morning and none of this has happened.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 8, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> what a joke the ryman league are !


Gareth it's not the Ryman League. It is the FA that found them guilty and Ryman League rules state any points won will be deducted so that's what they've done.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2015)

6 hrs and they couldn't come up with a decision?


----------



## EDC (May 8, 2015)

Probably had to cut the lobster and champagne lunch down to only two hours and it over ran.


----------



## B.I.G (May 8, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Blimey...I am flying out to Hamburg on Wednesday 20th...I may miss the final if we get there!
> 
> How on earth are we supposed to field a full team, if our players are on pre-arranged holidays?



If possible Dulwich Mishi please make sure that if possible we put our foot down and make sure you and all the critical fans have the chance to attend any games. If necessary we should get a lawyer to ensure the dates do not clash with Hamburg. Please do not be selfless in this regard.


----------



## EDC (May 8, 2015)

Enfield Town have also managed to get a red card decision rescinded for one of their players who'll now be available for the play off if they succeed in their appeal.


----------



## Fingers (May 8, 2015)

When/if it finally goes ahead, we need a large banner to show our displeasure with these clueless twats


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 9, 2015)

Monday!? Oh for god's sake


----------



## Fingers (May 9, 2015)

Monday?


----------



## gareth taylor (May 9, 2015)

liamdhfc said:


> Gareth it's not the Ryman League. It is the FA that found them guilty and Ryman League rules state any points won will be deducted so that's what they've done.


 don't ryman league make there own rulings on points ?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 9, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> Six hours of deliberation and the decision is now adjourned until Monday!!



Six hours?  Oh, what a tough day the poor little darlings must have had.  Surely they should just continue to a resolution...putting aside they didn't bother to do anything from Tuesday to Thursday?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2015)

This is the football Schrödinger's cat. We're simultaneously both promoted and not promoted.


----------



## liamdhfc (May 9, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> don't ryman league make there own rulings on points ?


Yes Gareth they do and that is why they have been deducted the points as their rules state if you are found guilty of playing an ineligible player then you lose the points gained from the game. The FA found them guilty so points were deducted and if FA find them not guilty they will give them back.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 9, 2015)

pompeydunc said:


> Six hours?  Oh, what a tough day the poor little darlings must have had.  Surely they should just continue to a resolution...putting aside they didn't bother to do anything from Tuesday to Thursday?


 are players do much training at moment ?


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2015)

If your grandmother or any other member of the family should die whilst waiting for the playoffs, put them outside, but remember to tag them first for identification purposes.


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2015)

When you hear the FA decision warning, you and your family must take cover at once. Do not stay out of doors. If you are caught in the open, lie down.


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2015)

And now here is a reminder about FA warnings. When a decision is expected, you will hear three bangs in short succession, like this... In some areas the decision may be given by means of three gongs, like this...Or you may hear three whistles. All these three types of sounds indicate that an FA decision is expected.


----------



## EDC (May 9, 2015)

No white smoke then?


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2015)

Just think, playoffs break out and nobody turns up.


----------



## B.I.G (May 9, 2015)




----------



## EDC (May 9, 2015)

There's one good thing about the delay.  I promised the wife I'd knock the drinking on the head for a couple of months when Hamlet's season ends.


----------



## DulwichHammer (May 9, 2015)

I'm thinking that we should just toss a coin. I have one we could use. (Call heads!).


----------



## Matboy_Slim (May 10, 2015)

DulwichHammer said:


> I'm thinking that we should just toss a coin. I have one we could use. (Call heads!).



Tales






















I'll get me coat


----------



## LocalMadMan (May 10, 2015)

If a decision is being made tomorrow, anyone got an informed idea of when the matches will take place, whoever ends up playing Hendon?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2015)

LocalMadMan said:


> If a decision is being made tomorrow, anyone got an informed idea of when the matches will take place, whoever ends up playing Hendon?


It's all total guesswork at this stage.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 10, 2015)

editor said:


> It's all total guesswork at this stage.


 hope it gets sorted Monday !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueheaven (May 11, 2015)

Anyone else notice that the other various play-off semi-finals being played up and down the country over the last few days have all been played at different times? Surely this is unfair?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 11, 2015)

It's day 13, I'm running low on food and water, and the FA have still not decided whether or not to decide Enfield's fate.

Updates coming soon, cannibalism is imminent before this decision.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 11, 2015)

Its day 13 in the Big FA House and outside Dulwich and Margate are busy playing swingball. Inside Met Police are in the kitchen arguing with Hendon about who ate the last tin of baked beans, while Enfield enter the diary room...


----------



## StephenMac (May 11, 2015)

Word reaches me that the FA are planning on getting out of bed and having breakfast in the next half an hour.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 11, 2015)

UPDATE: Panic at FA HQ as the delivery of Foie Gras from Fortnum & Masons has been delayed pushing back lunch by at least two hours! #prayforthefa


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2015)

I often try to imagine the scale of football governing bodies' buffets.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 11, 2015)

Is the hearing at Lancaster Gate? I might pop down in my lunch hour and see if I can jolly them along a bit


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2015)

They moved to soho square a while ago


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 11, 2015)

Crisis at the hearing as the player in dispute demands trial by combat.


----------



## EDC (May 11, 2015)

Just realised, a weekday is out for me.  I can't leave the dog alone.


----------



## Scutta (May 11, 2015)

EDC said:


> Just realised, a weekday is out for me.  I can't leave the dog alone.


I'm sure Michael can look after himself.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> They moved to soho square a while ago


And they left Soho Square quite a while ago too.
The Football Association headquarters have been at Wembley Stadium, ever since the new Wembley opened.


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And they left Soho Square quite a while ago too.
> The Football Association headquarters have been at Wembley Stadium, ever since the new Wembley opened.



 Pwned

Thanks!


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

I'm hearing reports that there's been a hold up as the wrong sort of coffee bean was used in the early afternoon break.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I'm hearing reports that there's been a hold up as the wrong sort of coffee bean was used in the early afternoon break.



But rest assured they are doing everything they can to fight this injustice.


----------



## Scolly (May 11, 2015)

By the time they make a decision Margate will have been reclaimed by the sea


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2015)

New evidence? Man on the grassy knoll fired a magic bullet?


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 11, 2015)

Back... and to the left...... 
Back... and to the left......


----------



## GregDHFC (May 11, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


>




For real?  This is beyond ridiculous now!


----------



## EDC (May 11, 2015)

Keep the delays coming, make it for Saturday please!!!!


----------



## Fingers (May 11, 2015)

EDC said:


> Keep the delays coming, make it for Saturday please!!!!


yes this could be good actually....


----------



## Scutta (May 11, 2015)

EDC said:


> Keep the delays coming, make it for Saturday please!!!!



Exactly!!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2015)

Complete and utter farce...I hope the game isn't until next Wednesday the 20th, for all I care at the moment...because then I'll be in Hamburg for a week! Bloody shambles!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2015)

Let's just keep on nudging it further and further away...so our players will be off on their holidays...


----------



## StephenMac (May 11, 2015)

Starting to think this all just a wind-up.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2015)

Good old Enfield Town eh...


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

Had a wee vex here. 

Dulwich Hamlet fans left frustrated by the FA as play off shambles continues


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 11, 2015)

Any sympathy I felt for Enfield has now long since gone. Why they can't accept the punishment like everyone else? The rules, however dad and miss-managed, are black and white. Hardly anyone fields an illegible player on purpose, they are almost always administrative errors. Did Rotherham bitch and threaten legal action when it nearly cost them their place in the Championship this year?


----------



## Y Dychrynllyd (May 11, 2015)

Had written off getting to see Hamlet again this season, but who knows, if it keeps up at this pace till the spring bank holiday then maybe not!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 11, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


>




Half past two? About time to knock off for the day then. Leave the decision.


----------



## Scutta (May 11, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Let's just keep on nudging it further and further away...so our players will be off on their holidays...



as long as the no. 9 from Saturday is available we're sorted!


----------



## Posh 'n Proud (May 11, 2015)

God's tits - I'll play if you need me. I'm going on holiday in late-July though.


----------



## bodger_barnett (May 11, 2015)

By now, we could have had:-

Wednesday 29th April - Hendon v Enfield
Thursday 30th April - Margate v Dulwich Hamlet

Monday 4th May - Hendon v Met Police

Wednesday 6th May - Hendon v <winner of Margate/Dulwich>

Friday 7th May - <winner of Margate/Dulwich> v Enfield

Sunday 10th May - <winner of Margate/Dulwich> v Met Police

Then we could just sit back and wait for the FA to decide which of those last 3 games turned out to be the final.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 11, 2015)

It's the 'oppressive state apparatus' I feel sorry for. If the hearing goes in Enfield's favour will the Met Police riot? JAT


----------



## clog (May 11, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Let's just keep on nudging it further and further away...so our players will be off on their holidays...



That's ok we've got...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 11, 2015)

Sadly he won't have been signed up on Ryman League forms...and that deadline has long passed.

Besides...I'm not sure if they could afford the transfer fee from the Supporters Team!


----------



## EDC (May 11, 2015)

Margate update:  The Harbour Arms has moved into the premises next door.  It's a bit bigger but still superb.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

I'd now like the game to be delayed for 39 days so the game can coincide with reopening of Dreamland.


----------



## EDC (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd now like the game to be delayed for 39 days so the game can coincide with reopening of Dreamland.


Your favourite pub in Margate is pretty good this evening as well.  Done the Lifeboat, Harbour and now checking out Weatherspoons.


----------



## Fingers (May 11, 2015)

http://www.southlondon-today.co.uk/...ss Rose fumes at Ryman Premier play-off chaos


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, that's what they ran in Friday's printed edition of the SLoP.

Bit of a cock up from them today....

http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...waiting-news-regarding-play-offs-1428268.html


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Yeah, that's what they ran in Friday's printed edition of the SLoP.
> 
> Bit of a cock up from them today....
> 
> http://www.pitchero.com/clubs/dulwi...waiting-news-regarding-play-offs-1428268.html


Go easy on the SLP: like many local papers they're really struggling these days and - unlike some local rags - they at least have opinions on things!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

Why? They've never really taken much interest in non-league...their coverage has always been slapdash & patchy. Only really cover us when it suits them..and I know many Hamlet fans feel this way!


----------



## Paula_G (May 12, 2015)

Just realised that there is one advantage Enfield have over the rest of us waiting for the playoffs - there is NO chance of them getting a home game at any point so they can get on with things like ground maintenance with no hassle.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

On the other hand, hopefully, they will have no money left to do up their pitch for next season, as they've spunked it all away on their legal fees, from all their bloody appeals!


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Why? They've never really taken much interest in non-league...their coverage has always been slapdash & patchy. Only really cover us when it suits them..and I know many Hamlet fans feel this way!


The SLP's been starved of investment for years and years, like most local papers - not helped by its miserable old owner refusing to put most content online. Richard Cawley usually does Charlton for them (and Palace, I think). I'd definitely cut them some slack.

This is probably for another thread, but I was looking through the archives of the Mercury, which is traditionally a Lewisham and Greenwich paper but covered Camberwell until the 80s, the other week. Loads of old Dulwich match reports there.


----------



## sankara (May 12, 2015)

Enfield statement:


> Enfield Town Football Club has today (Tuesday) been unsuccessful in its bid to overturn the verdict of the FA Regulatory Commission in respect of alleged breaches of FA Rule E10 (fielding a player while suspended).





> In the best interests of the Club itself and in order to avoid further wider uncertainty and inconvenience, not least to clubs involved in the Ryman League Premier Division Play-offs, the Board has taken the unanimous decision not to take any action that would delay the play offs any further.


Fucking finally


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 12, 2015)

Good. Now on to the win at Margate!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 12, 2015)

Likely to be Saturday then?


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 12, 2015)

Thursday?!


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)

Thursday semi, Sunday final.


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

Great, just heard ,Met Police then on Thursday 14 May. Final scheduled for Sunday 17 th . Hopefully that's it and we can get back to watching football .  - from hendon forum...... GUTTED. Will miss it if thursday is the case...


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)

Well, that's a pile of arse for me as I can't make Thursday either.


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

better make the final.


----------



## Christian Burt (May 12, 2015)

That's me out, as I'm working away in bloody Newcastle.
Would make final if we beat Margate, but not the play off semi-final


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)

> *The Ryman League's Premier Division play-offs will kick off on Thursday night after the Football Association dismissed Enfield Town’s appeal on Tuesday.*
> 
> As a result, Thursday's semi-finals will see Hendon host the Metropolitan Police with Margate at home to Dulwich Hamlet.
> 
> ...



http://www.isthmian.co.uk/enfield-town-league-statement-120515-24442/


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 12, 2015)

Probably only if a coach is going. Lots of people in same boat as me I imagine. kicking off a bit earlier would allow catching a train right?


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)




----------



## B.I.G (May 12, 2015)

Torrential rain all day Thursday, bound to suit a passing game


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)

I take it wrapping the whole thing up by Sunday is so clubs don't have to pay players for another week? Otherwise would have thought Saturday for semis and Tues/Weds for final would have been better for preparation and attendances.


----------



## Terry.c (May 12, 2015)

You couldn't make it up. The fa take 12 days to make a decision and then give you 2 days notice to arrange for what is probably one of the biggest games of the season. The least the fa could have done was to make the dates Saturday and then Thursday for the final


----------



## Philshep (May 12, 2015)

What a load of bollocks!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2015)

Terry.c said:


> You couldn't make it up. The fa take 12 days to make a decision and then give you 2 days notice to arrange for what is probably one of the biggest games of the season.


I'm almost certain it's not the case, but you do sometimes get the feeling they're _trying_ to make as big a hash of it as possible.


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 12, 2015)

darryl said:


> I take it wrapping the whole thing up by Sunday is so clubs don't have to pay players for another week? Otherwise would have thought Saturday for semis and Tues/Weds for final would have been better for preparation and attendances.


Have a feeling you are correct.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 12, 2015)

Ah crap, don't think I can do Thursday.

I'm off the next week and a half after Friday so no way I can take additional short notice leave this week. Is it possible to get there leaving after 5pm and get back after the match?

ETA: Last train at 10pm. No good if there's extra-time, and even without that it would be very tight. I'm not going to go and leave five minutes from time.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

Posted it up on Buzz:
http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/05/...-off-finally-confirmed-for-thursday-14th-may/


----------



## B.I.G (May 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ah crap, don't think I can do Thursday.
> 
> I'm off the next week and a half after Friday so no way I can take additional short notice leave this week. Is it possible to get there leaving after 5pm and get back after the match?



You can get there ok from 5PM but you will likely need a lift back 

I would go and then sort it out there as it should be fine


----------



## StephenMac (May 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ah crap, don't think I can do Thursday.
> 
> I'm off the next week and a half after Friday so no way I can take additional short notice leave this week. Is it possible to get there leaving after 5pm and get back after the match?


You could still get there in time by train up to about 5.30. Get the coach back? Bit of an expensive option but there you go.


----------



## EDC (May 12, 2015)

That's me fucked too by the look of it.


----------



## sankara (May 12, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Ah crap, don't think I can do Thursday.
> 
> I'm off the next week and a half after Friday so no way I can take additional short notice leave this week. Is it possible to get there leaving after 5pm and get back after the match?


Trains from St Pancras at 5:20, Victoria at 5:27 or Cannon Street at 5:30 will get you to Margate on time. Getting back by train is a bit of an issue though.


----------



## StephenMac (May 12, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> You can get there ok from 5PM but you will likely need a lift back
> 
> I would go and then sort it out there as it should be fine


Gambler!


----------



## bodger_barnett (May 12, 2015)

No semi or the final (if we make it) for me either. 2 days to sort out plans is just unbelievable.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 12, 2015)

Are there any spaces on the coach still ?

Or if anyone dropping out , please advise (need 2 places)


----------



## Terry.c (May 12, 2015)

It's good it's been resolved but I'm really pissed off about the rearranged dates, there are lots of swear words in my head at the moment, bollocks is one of them. lots of things to sort out and just don't know if I can make it on Thursday yet


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

I'll be there, dammit. 

(*strikes big red line through diary)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 12, 2015)

Gutted, can't make it on Thursday (got a funeral in Gloucestershire, no way I can make it to Margate in time.)


----------



## B.I.G (May 12, 2015)

StephenMac said:


> Gambler!



Last time Mishi and Mick sorted me a lift when it overran.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

Christian Burt said:


> That's me out, as I'm working away in bloody Newcastle.
> Would make final if we beat Margate, but not the play off semi-final


Well you weren't going on the original date anyway...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

There are spaces on the coaches. If you need a refund on either coaches or match tickets then Club Committee members will be at the ground this evening from just after half past five through to nine o'clock to deal with them.

PLEASE NOTE: You must bring your ticket back to get a refund. 

And, of course bookings will be taken for the coaches, leaving Champion Hill at 3.45pm; adults £16. Concessions £9...payable when you book at the ground.

There will also be tickets available for the "Inter City 125" fundraising benefit on Friday 10th July, at the Ivy House; which is to raise funds to get The Hamlet to Germany to play Altona 93, for the special 125th anniversary match in 2018.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 12, 2015)

2 days notice! They really are a complete bunch of fuckwits. Oh well I book off the whole of May next year for the playoffs.


----------



## Terry.c (May 12, 2015)

You gotta smile at mishi's sarcasm 


Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well you weren't going on the original date anyway...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

Terry.c said:


> It's good it's been resolved but I'm really pissed off about the rearranged dates, there are lots of swear words in my head at the moment, bollocks is one of them. lots of things to sort out and just don't know if I can make it on Thursday yet


I only have three swear words in my head...the middle one is 'fucking'...the first one begins with Enfiel.....and the last one is Town!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> 2 days notice! They really are a complete bunch of fuckwits. Oh well I book off the whole of May next year for the playoffs.


I'm just glad it's sorted. No worse than a cup replay away to a team whose home game might be Monday nights...let it go past Sunday and that's another weeks wages that clubs would have to pay that they haven't  budgeted before. 
Everyone's lost enough money as it is 'thanks' to Enfield's continual 'innocence'...despite having looked to be bang to rights all along, and now proved to have been!


----------



## blueheaven (May 12, 2015)

Can't make Thursday and highly unlikely to be able to make Sunday if we go through. Annoyed.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 12, 2015)

Just finished a long day of exams so this is great news to finally hear that the play offs are confirmed, despite them being so short notice.

Hoping to get myself to this one now, college can fuck off on Friday I've just written a good few thousand words in the name of a letter on a piece of paper in three months time. How many coach seats are left, is that known?


----------



## Scolly (May 12, 2015)

Doesn't give me much time to re-stock the pink / blue streamers after they all get used Thursday!!!!!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 12, 2015)

Scolly said:


> Doesn't give me much time to re-stock the pink / blue streamers after they all get used Thursday!!!!!


Are you bringing the banner of truth?


----------



## Scolly (May 12, 2015)

Yep, assuming it's what I think the banner of truth is.  I was hoping it was going to be Saturday, I had goodie bags for everyone on the train!!


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Are you bringing the banner of truth?


 " FA YOU F***ing C***s"


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Bastards. Anyone want to share a room? £30 each?


----------



## Christian Burt (May 12, 2015)

I wish Mishi was wrong, but I would have missed the original date too (tooth problem)


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

Scolly said:


> Doesn't give me much time to re-stock the pink / blue streamers after they all get used Thursday!!!!!


Best wait to see how the result goes...


----------



## TonyWalt (May 12, 2015)

At last it's on! 
I'll be in my motor, might have a spare seat or two coming back.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 12, 2015)

re " only have three swear words in my head...the middle one is 'fucking'...the first one begins with Enfiel.....and the last one is Town!"

At least they aren't going to have a chance of being promoted.

That would have been the biggest injustice going, had they  sneaked a promotion out of their actions.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 12, 2015)

[QUOTE="
At least they aren't going to have a chance of being promoted.

That would have been the biggest injustice going, had they  sneaked a promotion out of their actions.[/QUOTE]

Although, if that had of happened, It would of been Hendon who would of been most pissed of, and I would of quite enjoyed that.


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

DonkeyAssessor said:


> re " only have three swear words in my head...the middle one is 'fucking'...the first one begins with Enfiel.....and the last one is Town!"
> 
> At least they aren't going to have a chance of being promoted.
> 
> That would have been the biggest injustice going, had they  sneaked a promotion out of their actions.


 
tbf Id rather see enfield promoted than the not police.. but also just in the play offs as we have beat Enfield twice this season, and cant seem to ever beat the police!!!

no doubt the police will probably win it now, and if we get to the final it will be a Billy Crook winner in the 123rd minute after boring 0-0!!!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 12, 2015)

No such thing as a 123rd minute winner...and don't  worry about them...just concentrate on Margate!


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/12/enfield-town-play-off-points-deduction-lose-appeal


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No such thing as a 123rd minute winner...and don't  worry about them...just concentrate on Margate!


Is there no extra time if its 0-0 after 90mins?

I wish i could concentrate on Margate.....


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> No such thing as a 123rd minute winner...!


 screw you ;-)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/fourt...-reaches-gold-medal-match-215500100--oly.html
"*U.S. women’s soccer team reaches gold medal match with 123rd-minute stunner*"


----------



## darryl (May 12, 2015)

The FA has had its afternoon sherry, a little sleep, and had today's Daily Telegraph read out to it, and has now posted its confirmation: http://www.thefa.com/news/governance/2015/may/appeal-board-enfield-town-120515


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 12, 2015)

Have asked for time off.


----------



## beaver boy (May 12, 2015)

Hampton Fan here:
Can I ask why some(not all) are blaming Enfield for the delay? Surely the delay is mostly down to the FA. Enfield raised the issue in January/February. The FA sat on it till late April. Enfield entered an appeal which was in their right and like a lot of clubs would have in similar circumstances. If this had happened in February when they raised the issue no one would blame them for doing it. It just happened that the FA left it so late. I'd be annoyed if my club in similar circumstances didn't appeal. Enfield could have easily appealed further but chose not to due to the effect it was having. 

Anyway good luck in the playoffs, although I hope you don't go up as enjoy the away day to yours too much!!!


----------



## Philshep (May 12, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> There are spaces on the coaches. If you need a refund on either coaches or match tickets then Club Committee members will be at the ground this evening from just after half past five through to nine o'clock to deal with them.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: You must bring your ticket back to get a refund.
> 
> ...



Will I be able to get a refund if in come down the ground on Wednesday evening? I have 2 tickets and 2 coach seats but can't make the new date!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 12, 2015)

beaver boy said:


> Hampton Fan here:
> Can I ask why some(not all) are blaming Enfield for the delay? Surely the delay is mostly down to the FA. Enfield raised the issue in January/February. The FA sat on it till late April. Enfield entered an appeal which was in their right and like a lot of clubs would have in similar circumstances. If this had happened in February when they raised the issue no one would blame them for doing it. It just happened that the FA left it so late. I'd be annoyed if my club in similar circumstances didn't appeal. Enfield could have easily appealed further but chose not to due to the effect it was having.
> 
> Anyway good luck in the playoffs, although I hope you don't go up as enjoy the away day to yours too much!!!



The delay issue has been taken up with the FA by almost every single one of us.

But Enfield gained points from a game in which one of their players (who should not have been allowed to do so) played .

Every other team who has gained points or progressed through rounds of the FA Cup  in similar circumstances have either had points deducted or been kicked out of the cup, and accepted their punishment (albeit reluctantly in Rotherham's recent case) .


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

By the way, it is going to piss down with heavy rain. Joy


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bastards. Anyone want to share a room? £30 each?


Still going?. In that place by the station?


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

sleaterkinney said:


> Still going?. In that place by the station?



Will message you mate


----------



## clog (May 12, 2015)

Can't make Thursday and Sunday is going to be massively awkward if we get there. *Beyond* pissed off right now.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

The weather forecast is looking so bad I'm beginning to wonder if the game will get called off.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> The weather forecast is looking so bad I'm beginning to wonder if the game will get called off.



Was thinking that myself


----------



## Sparkle Motion (May 12, 2015)

Heard one Margate player is in holiday, as others may well be. Must be strange for players trying to stay match fit recently. Anyway, hope Dulwich join Maidstone for more mutual appreciation in the Conference. Anyone but the Met.


----------



## Scutta (May 12, 2015)

Sparkle Motion said:


> Heard one Margate player is in holiday, as others may well be. Must be strange for players trying to stay match fit recently. Anyway, hope Dulwich join Maidstone for more mutual appreciation in the Conference. Anyone but the Met.


someone on twitter said their top scorer was in Dubai.


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)




----------



## gareth taylor (May 12, 2015)

Fingers said:


> View attachment 71436


 you could not have made this story up !


----------



## EDC (May 12, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> you could not have made this story up !



What, rain?


----------



## pompeydunc (May 12, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Last time Mishi and Mick sorted me a lift when it overran.



The night I met B.I.G. Life has never been the same again...


----------



## pompeydunc (May 12, 2015)

TonyWalt said:


> At last it's on!
> I'll be in my motor, might have a spare seat or two coming back.



Monkeygrinder's Organ ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 12, 2015)

editor said:


> The weather forecast is looking so bad I'm beginning to wonder if the game will get called off.










Dumped into the conference - it's from a while ago ed!.


----------



## SDE (May 12, 2015)

Anyone back in the Premier Inn?


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

SDE said:


> Anyone back in the Premier Inn?



Yes, myself and sleaterkinney


----------



## Fingers (May 12, 2015)

Do it though booking.com because a) it is cheaper, b) you can cancel it before 1am on the day c) you do not have to pay until you turn up


----------



## StephenMac (May 12, 2015)

SDE said:


> Anyone back in the Premier Inn?


Yerp.


----------



## EDC (May 12, 2015)

Unless you don't mind sleeping with the air conditioning on try and avoid rooms in the annexe, the rooms there all have sealed windows.  I had a terrible time last night.

The Harbour Arms had a fantastic beer on yesterday, Ravening Wolf from the Wantsum Brewery, 5.6%.  All the regulars in there were drinking it.  Avoid the Weatherspoons, it's an absolute shit hole and the Spitfire in the Premier Inn bar is crap as well.


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2015)

beaver boy said:


> Hampton Fan here:
> Can I ask why some(not all) are blaming Enfield for the delay? Surely the delay is mostly down to the FA. Enfield raised the issue in January/February. The FA sat on it till late April. Enfield entered an appeal which was in their right and like a lot of clubs would have in similar circumstances. If this had happened in February when they raised the issue no one would blame them for doing it. It just happened that the FA left it so late. I'd be annoyed if my club in similar circumstances didn't appeal. Enfield could have easily appealed further but chose not to due to the effect it was having.
> 
> Anyway good luck in the playoffs, although I hope you don't go up as enjoy the away day to yours too much!!!



A few corrections to make to this statement, the FA as an organisation charged Enfield on the 22nd of March and gave them until 1st April to respond. Enfield requested a personal hearing which was heard on 22nd April the findings of which have been available in the public domain for those who take the trouble to find and read them. Reading these in addition Enfield's own press releases and judging things from there might be better than listening to a lot of the other spiel that has been put out, particularly from those speaking from the "I wasn't there but..." POV  and those with some kind of axe to grind against the big bad FA. If someone had been involved in football for some time either on the club administration side or with leagues and FAs a very different conclusion might be drawn to the one being bandied about.

file:///home/chronos/u-ea6764574eef45452bd00d7832e5dadc22fb297e/Downloads/enfield-town-fc-written-reasons%20(1).pdf


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Do it though booking.com because a) it is cheaper, b) you can cancel it before 1am on the day c) you do not have to pay until you turn up



Ah do love Booking.com, just managed to cancel my B&B in the arse end of town and swap for a chic boutique hotel with a sea view and all for just a couple of quid extra. PS If you use Booking worth signing up with one of the cashback sites, its only a few quid but adds up.

http://www.quidco.com/user/3505346/2031917/


----------



## philosophical (May 13, 2015)

*Well I don't have a ticket, and am unsure how to get one. I would like to be able to drive down to Margate on Thursday and pay on the door but I suspect that isn't possible...or is it?*


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2015)

Well Margate are talking about advance tickets (as opposed to all ticket) so there is a chance you could pay on the day. Might be worth contacting them - http://www.margate-fc.co.uk/news/club-announcement-ryman-play-off-semi-finals-1428509.html


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2015)

philosophical said:


> *Well I don't have a ticket, and am unsure how to get one. I would like to be able to drive down to Margate on Thursday and pay on the door but I suspect that isn't possible...or is it?*


Tickets ARE available on the night according to that Twitter thing.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

Latest weather forecast. Non stop, relentless rain all day and all night.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 13, 2015)

re scutta's "someone on twitter said their top scorer was in Dubai."

Sure that wasn't taken from the local dialect, for somewhere else in the vicinity of Deal Bay ?


----------



## ForwardHamlet (May 13, 2015)

Legends.

liamdhfc Dulwich Mishi Griff_Turnstile & Shaun Dooley


----------



## StephenMac (May 13, 2015)

Well, assuming all the pubs have roofs, we only need to worry about the rain for a couple of hours.


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

IF it rains, which it look like it will, I will be concerned about the howling wind blowing in over the sea, the torrential rain, and the wind chill having an effect on our passing game.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> IF it rains, which it look like it will, I will be concerned about the howling wind blowing in over the sea, the torrential rain, and the wind chill having an effect on our passing game.


Could it be even wetter than Bognor away?!!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 13, 2015)

Statistically wise a football match lasts 90 minutes. Goals that are scored in stoppage time are listed as the 90th minute on all correctly kept statistics.  Otherwise, in a cup tie, for example, a goal might be scored four minutes into stoppage time, as an equaliser, which would be '94th minute'. Football matches last 90 minutes, therefore extra time starts in the 91st minute...so a goal, under your tallying would be scored in the 94th minute to equalised; BUT in the first minute of extra time would be in the 91st!
I think that the 123rd minute thing you mentioned was not the official time of the goal scored, but something made up by a journalist...and, as you should know better than most, NEVER trust a journalist!


----------



## GregDHFC (May 13, 2015)

If our game does get rained off, can we cancel the Hendon - Met game too?  It would be unfair otherwise, right?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 13, 2015)

Well that's my ticket for tomorrow sorted, and coach seat. Let's just hope the weathers as off as the Exit Polls were.


----------



## Scutta (May 13, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Statistically wise a football match lasts 90 minutes. Goals that are scored in stoppage time are listed as the 90th minute on all correctly kept statistics.  Otherwise, in a cup tie, for example, a goal might be scored four minutes into stoppage time, as an equaliser, which would be '94th minute'. Football matches last 90 minutes, therefore extra time starts in the 91st minute...so a goal, under your tallying would be scored in the 94th minute to equalised; BUT in the first minute of extra time would be in the 91st!
> I think that the 123rd minute thing you mentioned was not the official time of the goal scored, but something made up by a journalist...and, as you should know better than most, NEVER trust a journalist!


 
Here's some more straws for you to clutch at...


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2015)

For any one needing assistance to the ground Margate run a FREE shuttle bus on match days. For some strange reason it will be calling additionally at the 'Spoons (Mechanical Elephant) in the sea front. More information here - http://www.margate-fc.co.uk/a/mfc-matchday-shuttle-bus-40899.html


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 13, 2015)

Griff_Turnstile said:


> For any one needing assistance to the ground Margate run a FREE shuttle bus on match days. For some strange reason it will be calling additionally at the 'Spoons (Mechanical Elephant) in the sea front. More information here - http://www.margate-fc.co.uk/a/mfc-matchday-shuttle-bus-40899.html


I'm pretty sure this is just for Margate fans, Griff...


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> I'm pretty sure this is just for Margate fans, Griff...



I am pretty sure it is not!


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 13, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> I am pretty sure it is not!


'Margate Football Club supporters can travel FREE to and from home games at Hartsdown Park' ??


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> 'Margate Football Club supporters can travel FREE to and from home games at Hartsdown Park' ??



Not even robot chairman is going to turn away an old man that needs assistance.


----------



## Paula_G (May 13, 2015)

Disguise yourself as a Margate fan? Hide your colours & wear a UKIP rosette?


----------



## gringo mfc (May 13, 2015)

Shuttle bus is for everyone guys, have a safe trip down.


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Shuttle bus is for everyone guys, have a safe trip down.



Thanks Gringo.  I am the NWS of the DHFC forum.


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

vicarofsibley is the DaveU.


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Shuttle bus is for everyone guys, have a safe trip down.



gringo mfc What do you anticipate attendance? Can we all huddle under the covered stand please....

I don't want to get wet.


----------



## gringo mfc (May 13, 2015)

Hard to judge the attendance given the fiasco, still selling tickets on the gate atm. I would guess around 1700, the rain could put a few off. Our temp stand at the coffin end has now been removed, so standing room only


----------



## B.I.G (May 13, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Hard to judge the attendance given the fiasco, still selling tickets on the gate atm. I would guess around 1700, the rain could put a few off. Our temp stand at the coffin end has now been removed, so standing room only



Thank you.

Muddy?  Wellington boots?


----------



## gringo mfc (May 13, 2015)

Wellington boots and a pac a mac strongly advised! Brolly will be useless in the Hartsdown gales.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 13, 2015)

EDC said:


> What, rain?


 the whole play off saga !!!


----------



## gareth taylor (May 13, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Muddy?  Wellington boots?


 to all enjoy margate midweek !


----------



## darryl (May 13, 2015)

The TV forecast looks hideous. For those who are going, I wish you luck - roar 'em on. I'll be dodging the rain in London with fingers crossed...


----------



## toby kempton (May 13, 2015)

So will the normal things be happening on the coach?
The coach raffle?
Mishi's all aboard the sky lark?


----------



## Terry.c (May 14, 2015)

So looking forward margate, Found out last night I could have tonight off work, unfortunately I'm driving as I have to wait for Tom to finish school, otherwise it would have been all aboard the skylark,  so it's going to be a dry night for me except for the rain. We are just going to get soaked. Singing in the rain just singing in the rain, what a wonderful feeling were happy again. COME ON DULWICH.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 14, 2015)

Good luck everyone who is going tonight, wish I could be with you but will be busy keeping up with the play via twitter probably!


----------



## GregDHFC (May 14, 2015)

I was hoping the weather forecast would get better as we got closer, but if anything it is getting worse.

Ah well, I'm excited anyway.


----------



## Scolly (May 14, 2015)

Terry.c said:


> So looking forward margate, Found out last night I could have tonight off work, unfortunately I'm driving as I have to wait for Tom to finish school



I have now purchased an extra large packet for skittles for him!


----------



## Christian Burt (May 14, 2015)

Really hope the pink and blues can do it tonight and I get a final on Sunday!

Whatever happens, it's a guarantee that the Rabble won't stop singing, in the rain or dry.

Get stuck in lads!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Good luck everyone; if ye can't stay dry, stay happy


----------



## editor (May 14, 2015)

I think I'll need running gear to make it to the last train tonight.


----------



## EDC (May 14, 2015)

I hope it's postponed until Saturday.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2015)

I've been looking out over nowt but rain on my journey down. And there's no coffee trolley on the train. The bastards.


----------



## Jimbob73 (May 14, 2015)

if anyone is going to the game tonight and tweeting reports, goals etc can they post their twitter name here please so I can follow you? cheers @Palace_Jim


----------



## editor (May 14, 2015)

I am fucking drenched but the pub will be getting my custom soon. If it's not too cold or wet to tweet, I'll post up some updates from the @brixtonbuzz account.


----------



## all to nah (May 14, 2015)

Jimbob73 said:


> if anyone is going to the game tonight and tweeting reports, goals etc can they post their twitter name here please so I can follow you? cheers @Palace_Jim



I'm not on twitter, but you can follow via #dhfc and #MARDUL (a lot of traffic there already).


----------



## tasty_snacks (May 14, 2015)

Rain should stop in around an hour and stay away for the match. Stay in the pub for a bit longer and keep dry.

COYH


----------



## jamcrash (May 14, 2015)

Not there, but come on dulwich


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Where's the best place to keep track of the match online? Here, Twitter, one of those other websites I've heard tell of?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> Where's the best place to keep track of the match online? Here, Twitter, one of those other websites I've heard tell of?



Footballwebpages.co.uk is updated very quickly. Won't tell you more than the basics though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Footballwebpages.co.uk is updated very quickly. Won't tell you more than the basics though.


Cheers, that'll do - it's like Teletext all over again


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2015)

If you favourite the dhfc official twitter in the twitter app then your phone will bing when something happens.


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

Any updates from people there would be appreciated. 

Hope the rain stopped. Still coming down in S London


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2015)

Arse. Margate have scored.


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

How are we playing? 

Come on you pink n blue lovelies


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

Yes! 1-1 says football web pages.


----------



## all to nah (May 14, 2015)

Yeeaaaahhhhh!

Clunis.


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

Attendance 1073


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

Let's have another one


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2015)

McDonald on for Hibbert - Gavin really going for it.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2015)

1-2 FFS.   Come on Hamlet!


----------



## all to nah (May 14, 2015)

1-2 down


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

Ffs. Come on Hamlet


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

Boo. Onwards and upwards


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2015)

Balls


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2015)

Ah fuck it. I blame the FA - we definitely would have won if the game had been played when it was supposed to be.

Hope for a crack at the title next year.


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 14, 2015)

We're going up as fookin champions
clap clap clap - clap clap - cl clap c clap
repeat


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 14, 2015)

Ah fuck.


----------



## SDE (May 14, 2015)

I thought we played well. Gutted to lose but we more than matched a side on a far bigger budget than us. And by playing a far more appealing brand of football.  It was fucking frustrating we couldn't get that 2nd equaliser at the end but I felt incredibly proud to be a dulwich fan tonight. We turned up and had a right good go, on and off the pitch. I have no affinity with or dislike of margate but now hope they go up as sloppy seconds and leave us to have an almighty rush at winning the league next season. Well done Gavin and team. And thank you for another brilliant season.


----------



## EDC (May 14, 2015)

jonesyboyo said:


> Attendance 1073



Pathetic given there were a couple of hundred Hamlet fans there.  I give them a couple of seasons in the Conference if they go up and it'll be downhill all the way after.  I like the Margate trip and hope they don't win against Hendon, they seem to have picked up a few arseholes along the way though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2015)

Ah bollocks, sorry guys 

But, Forward the Hamlet!


----------



## StephenMac (May 15, 2015)

EDC said:


> Pathetic given there were a couple of hundred Hamlet fans there.  I give them a couple of seasons in the Conference if they go up and it'll be downhill all the way after.  I like the Margate trip and hope they don't win against Hendon, they seem to have picked up a few arseholes along the way though.


A small band of lairy teenagers in the first half and one utter twat in the second. Nothing worth getting excited about and the average Margate fan was good as gold. 
I'd like to see them do Hendon on Sunday, just because the latter seem to have developed a bit of an entitlement thing of late.


----------



## gringo mfc (May 15, 2015)

Hey guys, sorry if there was a few idiots in our support last night. We attracted a handful in our conference days. Game could have gone either way last night.
 Once again your fans are a credit to your club, as is your team and management. If we were to be lucky enough to win on Sunday. Would be sorry to miss the visit of the swaggering  dandies!


----------



## SDE (May 15, 2015)

Clunis our man of the match for me. Quite possibly Nikki Bull in goal for them. Which says a lot. Two saves he made - any other keeper in the league is gonna struggle to pull off. Though they did look stronger in the last 20 mins tbh.


----------



## B.I.G (May 15, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Hey guys, sorry if there was a few idiots in our support last night. We attracted a handful in our conference days. Game could have gone either way last night.
> Once again your fans are a credit to your club, as is your team and management. If we were to be lucky enough to win on Sunday. Would be sorry to miss the visit of the swaggering  dandies!



Good luck against Hendon 

If you go up - see you in the cups!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

Scutta said:


> Here's some more straws for you to clutch at... View attachment 71448


It's not about clutching at straws...it's about being statistically correct...which I am.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Hard to judge the attendance given the fiasco, still selling tickets on the gate atm. I would guess around 1700, the rain could put a few off. Our temp stand at the coffin end has now been removed, so standing room only


Attendance given as 1,073 I think...with over 200 Hamlet fans there...


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

toby kempton said:


> So will the normal things be happening on the coach?
> The coach raffle?
> Mishi's all aboard the sky lark?


No raffle, it would have been too awkward to run across two coaches; but there was an 'All Aboard The Skylark' newsletter.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

Christian Burt said:


> Really hope the pink and blues can do it tonight and I get a final on Sunday!
> 
> Whatever happens, it's a guarantee that the Rabble won't stop singing, in the rain or dry.
> 
> Get stuck in lads!!


Singing was very patchy, to be honest, possibly down to nerves of some...Also: some of our fans clamour for cover behind the goals, then don't utilise it by standing under it at places like Margate, so negating the need for a roof....strange.


----------



## GregDHFC (May 15, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Hey guys, sorry if there was a few idiots in our support last night. We attracted a handful in our conference days. Game could have gone either way last night.
> Once again your fans are a credit to your club, as is your team and management. If we were to be lucky enough to win on Sunday. Would be sorry to miss the visit of the swaggering  dandies!



It was a fun game, Dulwich dominated the first half but like so much of the end of the season couldn't capitalise on it and went in 1-0 down.  Second half Margate looked a lot better than they did in the first half, and it was a close 45 minutes.  Great goal by Clunis - don't think many keepers outside the Football League would save it from where I was standing - curved around the outstretched keeper right into the bottom corner of the net.  Their winning goal was hard to take, but overall an enjoyable game.

There were a handful of idiot Margate fans, but I met plenty who were very welcoming, and generally came away with a good impression.  I even got on with the stewards, who I thought did a good job of identifying the trouble makers and isolating them, rather than just blaming the away fans as some stewards do.

I hope Margate win the playoffs, and we win the league next year!


----------



## GregDHFC (May 15, 2015)

GregDHFC said:


> It was a fun game, Dulwich dominated the first half but like so much of the end of the season couldn't capitalise on it and went in 1-0 down.  Second half Margate looked a lot better than they did in the first half, and it was a close 45 minutes.  Great goal by Clunis - don't think many keepers outside the Football League would save it from where I was standing - curved around the outstretched keeper right into the bottom corner of the net.  Their winning goal was hard to take, but overall an enjoyable game.
> 
> There were a handful of idiot Margate fans, but I met plenty who were very welcoming, and generally came away with a good impression.  I even got on with the stewards, who I thought did a good job of identifying the trouble makers and isolating them, rather than just blaming the away fans as some stewards do.
> 
> I hope Margate win the playoffs, and we win the league next year!



I forgot to add a thank you to Mishi and Shaun for arranging the coaches - it was our first time, but we'll definitely be on them more next season!


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 15, 2015)

gringo mfc said:


> Hey guys, sorry if there was a few idiots in our support last night. We attracted a handful in our conference days. Game could have gone either way last night.
> Once again your fans are a credit to your club, as is your team and management. If we were to be lucky enough to win on Sunday. Would be sorry to miss the visit of the swaggering  dandies!


All the best on Sunday.
If a team finishes higher on points than , and then beats their opponents in the play off there is no arguing with that.

Yet again another  case of a team doing the double over another across the season, but then not winning the play off as well.

Well done to the travel organisation crew as well, for sorting it all out at 52 hours notice.


----------



## Champion_hill (May 15, 2015)

Big thanks to mishi, griff, Shaun and anyone else I've forgotten for organising the coach/tickets so quickly. 

The coach had a police escort out of Margate. There were so many idiots there, especially the one behind the goal thinking he could say what he liked 'because it's only non league, people shouldn't care that much'.


----------



## Joe K (May 15, 2015)

Champion_hill said:


> Big thanks to mishi, griff, Shaun and anyone else I've forgotten for organising the coach/tickets so quickly.
> 
> The coach had a police escort out of Margate. There were so many idiots there, especially the one behind the goal thinking he could say what he liked 'because it's only non league, people shouldn't care that much'.



Wow. Can someone with some time on their hands say what actually went on? I was just thinking yesterday afternoon, during a brief spell of melancholy about not going (getting back to Brighton would have been unworkable) that there was sure to be some significant dickheadery going on. 

Pity Dulwich lost in some ways, but I'm not sure the CS would have been a more enjoyable league to be in. Also, if Margate go up, I think we'll be looking at a very open league next season. Farnborough are among the bigger clubs in the league, but seem to be in a state of perma-crisis these days and shouldn't have much of an advantage; this seems to be a more or less natural level for Staines. Coming up, Needham Market will be Leiston 2.0 - they're not that long out of the Eastern Counties League, and didn't really get successful in that until relatively recently. Haven't got a clue about Brentwood. Will be interesting to see if Burgess Hill keep their momentum, along with the extra fans they seem to have picked up of late. We'll probably have to stop loaning players to Merstham. 

Note that Ks have put their season ticket prices down (apparently) so wonder if they're banking on slightly bigger crowds and a push at promotion? Hampton seem to have punched beneath their weight the last few seasons too, and Canvey. It'll be an interesting one regardless.


----------



## EDC (May 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Singing was very patchy, to be honest, possibly down to nerves of some...Also: some of our fans clamour for cover behind the goals, then don't utilise it by standing under it at places like Margate, so negating the need for a roof....strange.


I was discussing this with 000 on the way home, not that he could really comprehend that much, but why does everyone stand scattered along the front when you have a cover you could stand under.  Maybe it's easier to get in photos?


----------



## EDC (May 15, 2015)

Joe K said:


> Wow. Can someone with some time on their hands say what actually went on? I was just thinking yesterday afternoon, during a brief spell of melancholy about not going (getting back to Brighton would have been unworkable) that there was sure to be some significant dickheadery going on.
> 
> Pity Dulwich lost in some ways, but I'm not sure the CS would have been a more enjoyable league to be in. Also, if Margate go up, I think we'll be looking at a very open league next season. Farnborough are among the bigger clubs in the league, but seem to be in a state of perma-crisis these days and shouldn't have much of an advantage; this seems to be a more or less natural level for Staines. Coming up, Needham Market will be Leiston 2.0 - they're not that long out of the Eastern Counties League, and didn't really get successful in that until relatively recently. Haven't got a clue about Brentwood. Will be interesting to see if Burgess Hill keep their momentum, along with the extra fans they seem to have picked up of late. We'll probably have to stop loaning players to Merstham.
> 
> Note that Ks have put their season ticket prices down (apparently) so wonder if they're banking on slightly bigger crowds and a push at promotion? Hampton seem to have punched beneath their weight the last few seasons too, and Canvey. It'll be an interesting one regardless.



It was nothing really, a few noisy kids stated singing next to the Dulwich fans in the bar end towards the end of the first half and didn't like it when a few went in and started singing amongst them.  The stewards sorted it out but maybe ought to have told them to fuck off elsewhere and stop being antagonistic.  Then one of the dickheads turned up at the open end in the second half and got escorted away.  What I don't know if anything provocative was said, a few Hamlet fans were a bit upset.  Duncan's glasses got knocked off too.


----------



## Joe K (May 15, 2015)

EDC said:


> It was nothing really, a few noisy kids stated singing next to the Dulwich fans in the bar end towards the end of the first half and didn't like it when a few went in and started singing amongst them.  The stewards sorted it out but maybe out to have told them to fuck off elsewhere and stop being antagonistic.  Then one of the dickheads turned up at the open end in the second half and escorted away.  What I don't know if anything provocative was said, a few Hamlet fans were a bit upset.  Duncan's glasses got knocked off too.



Sounds par for the course at a non-league play-off these days. How did Duncan's glasses - and which Duncan, come to think of it - get knocked off? I have an image now of some burly seaside hardman swaggering up and flicking them off the end of his nose now.


----------



## Scolly (May 15, 2015)

The guys in the first half were coming out with loads of homophobic stuff, 'limped' wrist gestures and all that middle-ages crap.   They should have been marched away straight away as a few fists could have easily been flying and I for one didn't want anyone here getting themselves in the shit because of a few morons (although I did have a 'quiet' word with one of them myself...)  

The 2nd half bloke I spoke to him briefly before it all kicked off .... I thought him a little odd. 

More than anything it distracted a few of us from what was more important ...... the game.


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 15, 2015)

Highlights: https://t.co/v76QDyX757


----------



## Terry.c (May 15, 2015)

Thoroughly enjoyed the game last night, especially the first half, even though a little shocked we went in 1 nil down. Nyren's goal in the second half had something special written all over it and I honestly thought we were going to push on and win, but ?, there is always a but. Nice to see Erhan there supporting the team and the fans. Roll on next season.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 15, 2015)

EDC said:


> It was nothing really, a few noisy kids stated singing next to the Dulwich fans in the bar end towards the end of the first half and didn't like it when a few went in and started singing amongst them.  The stewards sorted it out but maybe out to have told them to fuck off elsewhere and stop being antagonistic.  Then one of the dickheads turned up at the open end in the second half and escorted away.  What I don't know if anything provocative was said, a few Hamlet fans were a bit upset.  Duncan's glasses got knocked off too.



From what I heard and saw, the bloke came up and originally was just chanting for Margate, realised that he wasnt getting any kind of reaction from us (probably because chanting "Come on Margate" isnt actually irritating, just what fans do) then decided to note on the colour of our home kit being pink, signifying a homophobic attitude towards it. Couple of fans werent too happy and confronted him, which set him off. I dont feel like we were in the wrong, were a proud club of all fans, and if ignorant pricks dont like it then they can fuck off. Thought the stewards done well (sort of) with the situation, and escorted him away from us once they realised he was only there just to be a nuisance. Didnt see everything though so I am not sure about everything else.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 15, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> Highlights: https://t.co/v76QDyX757



Camera goes out of focus for our goal. Oh Margate you funny!


----------



## SDE (May 15, 2015)

Didn't stick around after the game so don't know if anything happened then but those couple of incidents during it seemed very minor. Margate stewards were excellent in my experience. The few Margate fans I spoke to were pretty sound.


----------



## SDE (May 15, 2015)

If you were to retain one player from the current squad into next season who would it be? The new centre half pairing looks good and needs to stay put but I'd go Clunis.


----------



## EDC (May 15, 2015)

A small proportion of last night's support.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

I actually thought the stewards were very good, considering...it was only a few antagonistic dickheads from them...but the stewards SHOULD have picked up on it earlier..
I am hearing they are being reported for a smoke bomb, when they got the second, and for a fan on the pitch after it.
To be honest...I expect a few dickheads in this situation...no worse than one of our fans screaming at their keeper in the second half that  he 'wanted to fuck his wife'...swings & roundabouts really...


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 15, 2015)

I still don't recognise myself! I think I should have gone for a longer grade first off. Oh well


----------



## B.I.G (May 15, 2015)

vornstyle76 

Forget #gingerhairpinktrousers

Someone should #MichaelsRum oh robert robert robert.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

What's all the fuss about Michael & his rum? A bloody scooby snack of a 1.25 lite bottle. Back in the day when the Rabble was a Rabble we'd have had had at least three two litre "50/50" mix bottles of coca cola on the go...plastic cups all round!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

And Robert loved it...milking the crowd, working the cameras...as one would expect!


----------



## gareth taylor (May 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> And Robert loved it...milking the crowd, working the cameras...as one would expect!


 so the season is over,

just glad I made 1 game, hope its different for Dulwich next time around and they win the league title !


----------



## B.I.G (May 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> What's all the fuss about Michael & his rum? A bloody scooby snack of a 1.25 lite bottle. Back in the day when the Rabble was a Rabble we'd have had had at least three two litre "50/50" mix bottles of coca cola on the go...plastic cups all round!



It is because it is nice, and it is 75% Rum 25% coca cola.

And because he is a #legend.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 15, 2015)

Nonsense! TRUE legends don't repeatedly call themselves legends!


----------



## gareth taylor (May 15, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Nonsense! TRUE legends don't repeatedly call themselves legends!


 like yourself !


----------



## Fingers (May 15, 2015)

That was enjoyable away day despite the minority of bellends. those that stayed over went to the Lifeboat (they promIsed earlier in the  day that they would stay open until 2am) And they did i think, memory got  bit fuzzy but they had folk bands on and stuff.

Felt like death warmed up today.  Had to go to the pub with my mother this evening but she had a pint as went home, also met an urbanite beforehand to have a couple of liveners with.

right what are we going to do for the next few months?  No doubt there will be some socials along the way and some demos we can get behind.  Each season I watch the Hamlet, I meet more and more excellent people


----------



## Fingers (May 15, 2015)

Oh and I met Mr  Öztümer again last night which was ace and I was made up he still follows us and travelled an away day to such an important game!


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

One of my memory cards stuffed full of photos from the game has seriously fucked up so it may be a while before I get anything published.


----------



## Fingers (May 15, 2015)

editor said:


> One of my memory cards stuffed fill of photos from the game has seriously fucked up so it may be a while before I get anything published.



Eek, I did not take many due to being totally pissed up but i will see what i have in the morning


----------



## editor (May 15, 2015)

I've got a fair few and I've managed to salvage a couple. Report tomorrow for tonight I DRINK TO FORGET.

Meanwhile, look at this for sheer Hamlectasy:


----------



## Pink Panther (May 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Nonsense! TRUE legends don't repeatedly call themselves legends!


The journalist and author Caitlin Moran recently observed that "When you hear one bloke describing another bloke as a 'legend', it's usually a wanker describing a cunt!"


----------



## Pink Panther (May 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> I actually thought the stewards were very good, considering...it was only a few antagonistic dickheads from them...but the stewards SHOULD have picked up on it earlier..
> I am hearing they are being reported for a smoke bomb, when they got the second, and for a fan on the pitch after it.
> To be honest...I expect a few dickheads in this situation...no worse than one of our fans screaming at their keeper in the second half that  he 'wanted to fuck his wife'...swings & roundabouts really...


Unfortunately that's small town England for you.  It sounds like Whyteleafe had it far worse a few miles along the Kent coast at Folkestone for their D1S play off semi a couple of weeks back.  The annoying thing is that's probably the first time they've been to the ground all season (with the possible exception of the early season league match with Maidstone) and they spoil it for Hamlet fans who've been following their team all over south east England all season, and also for some of their own loyal regulars.  The Margate crowd seemed fairly civilised for our league visit in January, and for the FA Cup visit last season when I was there.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 16, 2015)

Well I think Erhun is a legend, but he's not a cunt...so half right!


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 16, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> Unfortunately that's small town England for you.  It sounds like Whyteleafe had it far worse a few miles along the Kent coast at Folkestone for their D1S play off semi a couple of weeks back.  The annoying thing is that's probably the first time they've been to the ground all season (with the possible exception of the early season league match with Maidstone) and they spoil it for Hamlet fans who've been following their team all over south east England all season, and also for some of their own loyal regulars.  The Margate crowd seemed fairly civilised for our league visit in January, and for the FA Cup visit last season when I was there.


Typo...you meant Merstham. But yes, some of their fans were apologetic...but I think even some of their decent ones can't quite fathom some of our support!


----------



## EDC (May 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Typo...you meant Merstham. But yes, some of their fans were apologetic...but I think even some of their decent ones can't quite fathom some of our support!


 Whyteleafe fans had problems there for the play off semi too.  It was all over both club's messageboards.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I've got a fair few and I've managed to salvage a couple. Report tomorrow for tonight I DRINK TO FORGET.
> 
> Meanwhile, look at this for sheer Hamlectasy:
> 
> View attachment 71522


 the report on Brixton buzz due soon ?


----------



## gareth taylor (May 16, 2015)

EDC said:


> Whyteleafe fans had problems there for the play off semi too.  It was all over both club's messageboards.


 after all that has happened is anyone just glad the season is over ?


----------



## EDC (May 16, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> after all that has happened is anyone just glad the season is over ?



No, I wanted to be able to be in the final tomorrow.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 16, 2015)

gareth taylor said:


> after all that has happened is anyone just glad the season is over ?


As EDC says..I'd rather be in the final tomorrow. As it is...if it's not raining I'll probably pop over there as a neutral. Not really supporting either. Got a lot of time for Gary McCann, the Hendon manager, so my heart wants them to win. But my head says Margate, so we don't have to compete against their huge budget next season.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

I'd rather have another visit to Margate (with Dreamland open) than face another trudge up to the suburban dullness of Hendon /Harrow's ground.


----------



## EDC (May 16, 2015)

editor said:


> I'd rather have another visit to Margate (with Dreamland open) than face another trudge up to the suburban dullness of Hendon /Harrow's ground.



From a day out point of view and playing a match in front of a decent attendance it's Margate for me too, for footballing reasons it would be better if they were promoted and out of the way.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 16, 2015)

Well we will have to go to Harrow anyway, & Hendon are hoping to re-locate at some stage to Kingsbury; at the old Kingsbury Town ground.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Well we will have to go to Harrow anyway, & Hendon are hoping to re-locate at some stage to Kingsbury; at the old Kingsbury Town ground.


Once per season is more than enough.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 16, 2015)

Reasonable ground, ok bar, not far from from the station, in the London travelcard zones...there could be worse...


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Reasonable ground, ok bar, not far from from the station, in the London travelcard zones...there could be worse...


It's one of the worse for me. Dull, boring and suburban and a pain to get to.


----------



## gareth taylor (May 16, 2015)

editor said:


> It's one of the worse for me. Dull, boring and suburban and a pain to get to.


 for me I missed Wrexham's last game away to telford a long season takes it out of you sometimes !


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 16, 2015)

Pink Panther said:


> The journalist and author Caitlin Moran recently observed that "When you hear one bloke describing another bloke as a 'legend', it's usually a wanker describing a cunt!"



I wouldn't pay attention to anything she says


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

A mere 367 turned up for the Hendon v Met Police play off.


----------



## editor (May 16, 2015)

Finally - the pics! (sadly missing quite a few pics as the result of a corrupted SD card)




























More: http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2015/05/...amlet-as-they-lose-their-play-off-at-margate/


----------



## B.I.G (May 16, 2015)

We had a great season.

Well done everyone.


----------



## Fingers (May 16, 2015)

It was indeed.  Good photo rescue effort Editor


----------



## EDC (May 16, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> We had a great season.
> 
> Well done everyone.



I've enjoyed nearly every minute.


----------



## jonesyboyo (May 17, 2015)

Great turn out

When are fixtures announced?  Bring on August


----------



## gareth taylor (May 17, 2015)

jonesyboyo said:


> Great turn out
> 
> When are fixtures announced?  Bring on August


 mid july


----------



## Pink Panther (May 17, 2015)

Dulwich Mishi said:


> Typo...you meant Merstham. But yes, some of their fans were apologetic...but I think even some of their decent ones can't quite fathom some of our support!


No, I definitely meant Whyteleafe in the semi:

http://forums.footballwebpages.co.uk/whyteleafe/thread/6601

Hopefully it wasn't as bad for Merstham in the final.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 17, 2015)

Whoops...that's me having another 'senior moment'! D'oh!


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2015)

Hendon are down to 10 men after 6 mins after Aaron Morgan was sent off for stamping on Tambeson Eyong


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

Come on Hendon! I never want to go to your ground again! I want to go to Dreamland!


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

Moneybags Margate 1-0 up.


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2015)

Hendon 0 Margate 1 (Moss 38)


----------



## B.I.G (May 17, 2015)

#commonsensevictory


----------



## editor (May 17, 2015)

#anothertrudgetofuckingharrow


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> #commonsensevictory



Surely Hendon going up would be common sense, they finished second?


----------



## Matboy_Slim (May 17, 2015)

Thank fuck. Them and their budget can do one. Hopefully will mean we'll have a very decent tilt at the title next season.... I just hope them and their budget leave our players alone over the summer


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2015)

So we have lost Margate, Peacehaven, Witham, Hornchurch and Bury from the league, who have we gained?


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> So we have lost Margate, Peacehaven, Witham, Hornchurch and Bury from the league, who have we gained?



It's all in the Newbies thread along with Mishi's ground reports.  From memory Burgess Hill Town, Needham Market, Brentwood & finally Merstham


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2015)

Hendon didn't cover themselves in glory today. Niggly hoofball even when they had 11 men.


----------



## Fingers (May 17, 2015)

EDC said:


> It's all in the Newbies thread along with Mishi's ground reports.  From memory Burgess Hill Town, Needham Market, Brentwood & finally Merstham




ta


----------



## B.I.G (May 17, 2015)

EDC said:


> Surely Hendon going up would be common sense, they finished second?



Not sure. Did Margate stop us playing our playoff game or was it mccann? #commonsense


----------



## EDC (May 17, 2015)

How on earth did they manage to get a crowd of 1200 today, must have been a hell of a lot of neutrals.


----------



## sankara (May 17, 2015)

EDC said:


> It's all in the Newbies thread along with Mishi's ground reports.  From memory Burgess Hill Town, Needham Market, Brentwood & finally Merstham


Staines and Farnborough are getting relegated to our league too.


----------



## StephenMac (May 17, 2015)

EDC said:


> How on earth did they manage to get a crowd of 1200 today, must have been a hell of a lot of neutrals.


Margate travelled with surprisingly huge support to be fair to them.


----------



## Dulwich Mishi (May 17, 2015)

I reckon Margate brought around 500. And a couple of hundred neutrals...the rest Hendon.


----------



## Christian Burt (May 18, 2015)

I'm glad to see the back of Margate, as once again they would have been strong favourites for the title.

But I'd put plenty of caution on talk of us challenging next season. I'm not saying we can't, but we are starting to see that this league really is quite tough, and it'll only be our third season since back up. Talk of a title tilt is a bit misguided, unless we can make some decent signings over the next few months. Strikers certainly, and I guess we may see Forbes move on and a fair few others. Jarrett has so much skill, but if you read anything about him, it seems every manager has a complaint that he doesn't demand the ball enough. Which is a shame, as when he does have the ball at his feet, Albert is more than useful. I'd also be amazed to see The Tank still here too.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2015)

At this level most clubs will change half the team or more so you can't really predict much, agreed. I'm hopeful Gavin can put together a team that will be up there at least though. Get a goalscorer or two and work out how to avoid the late winter collapse and we should have a chance, at least.


----------



## SDE (May 18, 2015)

It could be wide open next year. Almost any club in the division could reasonably have a go at promotion with a few good signings in the summer and a bit of early momentum. I'd be surpised if we didn't start as favourites though.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 18, 2015)

I'd say Hendon would be favourites right now tbf. They were the strongest team in the league for the second half of last season.


----------



## vicarofsibley (May 18, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I'd say Hendon would be favourites right now tbf. They were the strongest team in the league for the second half of last season.


That was all about momentum, though. Personally I thought they weren't very impressive. With the contacts that the DHFC management team have, and the increased revenue over the past 2 seasons, I reckon Dulwich are considered among the favourites.


----------



## StephenMac (May 18, 2015)

vicarofsibley said:


> That was all about momentum, though. Personally I thought they weren't very impressive. With the contacts that the DHFC management team have, and the increased revenue over the past 2 seasons, I reckon Dulwich are considered among the favourites.


Agreed. Think Hendon have a couple of outstanding players who they'll probably struggle to hold on to. Other than that they're just a big, physical side who look to hit long balls into their decent forwards all day long. They've had a phenomenal run in the second half of the season but I wouldn't want to watch it week in, week out. Would happily bet against them going up next season.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2015)

I was foolhardy enough to decide that a walk to Margate from the station before would be a great idea. Here's some pics. 























Lost rabbits, fat balls and hideous headwinds – a walk from Westgate On Sea to Margate


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 19, 2015)

Lino!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andythephotographer/17830916556/in/album-72157652690166998/


----------



## Cyclodunc (May 19, 2015)

Hadn't noticed Hendon's far right sponsorship before


----------



## Scutta (May 20, 2015)

A joint claim by all clubs is being put in to cover losses caused by the Play-off debacle.  So if People lost out on money for the original Margate game please email the trust 

info@dhst.org.uk

We will need receipts and the amount you lost etc. This will need to be done before the weekend.

But please note this is no guarantee of getting money back. Any questions pop them on an email. 

Cheers.


----------



## DonkeyAssessor (May 22, 2015)

When we said a couple of weeks ago that the FA needed shaking to the foundations, I don't think that any of us envisaged it might be with 50 kg of Deutches dynamite.


----------



## sankara (May 22, 2015)

Scutta said:


> A joint claim by all clubs is being put in to cover losses caused by the Play-off debacle.  So if People lost out on money for the original Margate game please email the trust
> 
> info@dhst.org.uk
> 
> ...


Not that I am wanting to claim any money, but who are you trying to claim it back from? Enfield for fielding the ineligible player and appealing the decision to dock them points? Hendon for requesting that our game got delayed too? The FA and/or the league for imposing the rules? Or a bit of everyone for contributing to the situation?


----------



## Tony_LeaS (May 22, 2015)

Cyclodunc said:


> Lino!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/andythephotographer/17830916556/in/album-72157652690166998/



What's Simon from the inbetweeners doing as an official?


----------



## B.I.G (May 22, 2015)

sankara said:


> Not that I am wanting to claim any money, but who are you trying to claim it back from? Enfield for fielding the ineligible player and appealing the decision to dock them points? Hendon for requesting that our game got delayed too? The FA and/or the league for imposing the rules? Or a bit of everyone for contributing to the situation?



Conjecture time - I suspect that the FA would have a fund of money for helping innocent clubs that experience costs when they are party to delays caused by the enforcement of FA rules, and by fund I mean random money hanging around that is unallocated in their budget.


----------



## Fingers (May 22, 2015)

FA for claiming our game was going ahead on the Monday and then cancelling it the next day after everyone had shelled out. Also the FA for not dealing with all this shit in April


----------



## sankara (May 22, 2015)

B.I.G said:


> Conjecture time - I suspect that the FA would have a fund of money for helping innocent clubs that experience costs when they are party to delays caused by the enforcement of FA rules, and by fund I mean random money hanging around that is unallocated in their budget.


As much as I like your optimism, my first thought when you suggested that the FA give a shit about _the little man_ was "like fuck would they".


----------



## B.I.G (May 22, 2015)

Because they have lots of money that means nothing to the person that allocates it.


----------

